# Why pretend ?



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

This isnt about any particular person , so please dont name names, im just genuinely curious 

why would someone go to the bother of pretending to have a dog , post a fake pic and even make up scenarios about what happened to said dog , ive seen it a couple of times on different forums

If they want one and havent got one why not just say that ?
what can they get out of lying , and how the hell do they manage to keep up the pretence

I cant lie at all , I giggle when I try , which I guess I could get away with on a forum , but then my memory would let me down and id end up found out in seconds anyway , lol


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! Really?!!!!!!! I have no idea. It wouldn't enter my head, are they ill?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Mese said:


> This isnt about any particular person , so please dont name names, im just genuinely curious
> 
> *why would someone go to the bother of pretending to have a dog , post a fake pic and even make up scenarios about what happened to said dog *, ive seen it a couple of times on different forums
> 
> ...


Because they need to get a life.


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Also how do you know it's fake? I'm just curious?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol, I feel vindicated in my replies though as thought it didn't ring true! My grandad always used to say you need a truly amazing memory to be a good liar.

I did read a comment somewhere (can't remember where so sorry for not giving credit especially if it was here)

_There are a lot of intelligent people on the internet, but they are counterbalanced by some truly vindictive halfwits. _


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tbh I wouldnt ... I take everyone on face value 
Its usually the more clued in Miss Marple type members that discover these things


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

I've seen people make up characters for themselves like that, just so they can post something really disturbing to upset people that care about animals. I have no idea at all why anyone would get their jollies doing something like that. :nonod: It's a shame that there are such twisted individuals about.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Basically some people are just seriously weird


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If I were a more charitable individual I'd say it's because some of them are lonely & want to fit in so create a persona that makes them able to interact with others who have a similar interest
Sadly I'm not that charitable & have little sympathy for them


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Its cos of losers like that I dont trust any newbies here and thats sad, to many have been alts of banned members or creeps that get a thrill copy and pasting word for word, conning people and there are a lot of naive members here (no offence intended just concern) and its a shame for the genuine members that get stuck in the circle of suspicion.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a bit freaked out by it. I think it's really wierd and sinister! In fact I was half tempted to take my info off in case loonys are looking. (dramatic )

I thought everyone was real  seems not. And what worries more, they can come back under a different name!


----------



## Dogsbody53 (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't imagine why & didn't know that anyone has done this, surely there is another forum that must be of more interest to them, as there are forums for everything.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of hard work to make up a story. I would forget who I was or if I had a pekinese or 6 wolfhounds!

Do people really lie like that? I don't get it


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

its so strange to me why bother?

i trust everyones dog is their own, alfie most def is mine!!

there are often posts where i go what??!! its sounds as though they are making it up and clearly some people are!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

vickieb said:


> I thought everyone was real  seems not. And what worries more, they can come back under a different name!


How can you tell if a new person is a previous member?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

delca1 said:


> Sounds like a lot of hard work to make up a story. I would forget who I was or if I had a pekinese or 6 wolfhounds!
> 
> Do people really lie like that? I don't get it


Sadly, yes, they really do


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Bear is definitely real. I know that because he's just farted loudly behind my desk and it stinks! 

I think our erstwhile defender of misunderstood SBT's was just a just a few turkey necks short of a RAW diet.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Magnus said:


> Bear is definitely real. I know that because he's just farted loudly behind my desk and it stinks!


:thumbup: That means Jaz is real too - she can clear a room in record time.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

delca1 said:


> How can you tell if a new person is a previous member?


They try to hard  and slip up if you read the post history they lose character at times  the writing tones, things like ... after sentences or CAPs in certain words stuff like that has outed many alts  and they just get an ip hider and choose whatever nation they want to be from and get a new yahoo etc email and rejoin, cos they are sad losers that cant have a real life outside of mummys house prolly and have to live online


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

delca1 said:


> How can you tell if a new person is a previous member?


They usually either get traced through their IP addy or they post for while & then it becomes glaringly obvious who they are, especially to some of the more keen nosed PF members
(of which I'm not one I should add, I'm the world's most incompetent detective)


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

to keep up a pretence like that would be really hard i think and the person would eventually slip up or be found out.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a friend at school who made up a brother  it didn't take long to discover she didn't :lol: some people are just not very bright :w00t:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some people do it just to come to forums and cause trouble. Why? I have no idea. Because they like to cause trouble maybe?

I'd trip myself up terribly if I tried it. I'm not a good liar.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

My son's friend (the one mentioned in another post where his mum sold the house when he was 18 & didn't tell him where she was going lol) he has a terrible habit of making stuff up, really random things. I suspect he does it to make himself interesting - but he forgets what he has said and tells different friends different versions so he always gets caught out


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

vickieb said:


> I'm a bit freaked out by it. I think it's really wierd and sinister! In fact I was half tempted to take my info off in case loonys are looking. (dramatic )
> 
> I thought everyone was real  seems not. And what worries more, *they can come back under a different name*!


Yes they can, however, do not quote me on this, but I would have thought this forums (well any forum) network security would log MAC addresses (all hardware devices such as PC's, mobile phones that connect to the internet have this), so would be able to identify if they are a banned user, however, you can easily get around this by using a different PC/mboile phone, that you have not used before on the forum with that particular username. There are other ways too but you have to know hacking to do this.

Hope this is not too technical, its the IT girl in me.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> They try to hard  and slip up if you read the post history they lose character at times  the writing tones, things like ... after sentences or CAPs in certain words stuff like that has outed many alts  and they just get an ip hider and choose whatever nation they want to be from and get a new yahoo etc email and rejoin, cos they are sad losers that cant have a real life outside of mummys house prolly and have to live online


Stop b1tchin about me 

Anyway, my mum makes nice cake, why would I leave


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> My son's friend (the one mentioned in another post where his mum sold the house when he was 18 & didn't tell him where she was going lol) he has a terrible habit of making stuff up, really random things. I suspect he does it to make himself interesting - but he forgets what he has said and tells different friends different versions so he always gets caught out


I understand _some _of these liars arent malicious, just lonely, or desperate for approval, sympathy etc or to feel important, but if they just came out as themselves they would be accepted just as much if not more you dont need a spectacluar life or problem to be liked, it wears thin when someone always has pity threads anyway, truth means they can relax and the atmosphere isnt full of bullshit and guess who games lol.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

maybe it's a vague relation to Munchausens By Proxy - you know those mums/dads normally that like having a poorly kid cos they get to be in the centtre of a lot of drama and attention

so the virtual version you set up an id, establish your 'character' and 'pet' then oooof drama happens to pet.... dies down.... then something else will happen to said pet or to owner - maybe this time a long ongoing illness or courtcase or whatever

or after hubbub has died down over one illness/injury/whatever they may be 'getting a new puppy/kitten/fish' as the naming threads are often popular on here and you can have long convos about how you found your new baby and bonded etc

it's kinda sad but at least no one live is getting physically hurt - it's like the people who create whole new lives for themselves in rollplaying games like WoW, Second Life, GuildWars, Sims and so on


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I used to take everyone at face value,but I don't anymore after hearing some of the things that have gone on. I just don't understand why anyone would want to cause trouble on a forum. It doesn't make sense to me at all. In a way I'm glad we had the meet up in Manchester, so at least some people know I am who I say I am, and I know that those I met are who they say they are too


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

delca1 said:


> How can you tell if a new person is a previous member?


I dont think you can.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

it's sad but it does highlight the need to be careful about how much personal info you disclose on forums like this and to be aware of your own safety if you ever decide to meet anyone from internetland in real life.

The hope is that people who make up a life for forums are sad lonely people who just want to fit in somewhere - but they could also be predators looking for targets so we need to protect ourselves accordingly.

ps I'm real by the way - honest


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Iluvmypets said:


> Also how do you know it's fake? I'm just curious?


When they post a picture of their dog and someone else finds it, same picture, as a champion stud dog on the internet.



vickieb said:


> I'm a bit freaked out by it. I think it's really wierd and sinister! In fact I was half tempted to take my info off in case loonys are looking. (dramatic )
> 
> I thought everyone was real  seems not. And what worries more, they can come back under a different name!


We had one once who had apparently been banned, then came back not only a different name but a different sex! She/he had a whole life history about his job as a dog breeder inspector or somesuch for the council, his wife was waiting for a kidney transplant, people asking how she was, all sorts. It turned out to be all fake and we don't even know if she/he really had the two labs he talked about constantly. Went on for months before anyone sussed him out.



Pointermum said:


> I had a friend at school who made up a brother  it didn't take long to discover she didn't :lol: some people are just not very bright :w00t:


There was a girl worked in my office many years ago who told everyone she had an identical twin sister. She even gave her a name, and told lots of stories about how they had swapped places on people. Nobody doubted her. Then she went and invited all the girls to her wedding.

On the day she told them her twin was very ill with enteritis so hadn't been able to be bridesmaid. Of course someone told her mother how sorry they were not to meet the twin. Mother said: she doesn't have a twin!

How screwed up would you have to be to make up a twin sister at work then invite everyone to your wedding! Bizarre.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Some I kinda feel sorry for. It's the ones who go on forums, just to stir up trouble that bug me !
If I was gon to do it though I would be some rich bird :w00t:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I didn't want to blow my cover, but I'm actually a famous hot actor who frequently strips down to my underwear in my movies. I have lots of money in the bank, I'm newly single & feeling lonely so who wants to be my friend?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

This is another way to find out if a pic is stolen 

TinEye Reverse Image Search


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I am also bewildered - if you don't have a dog why would you lie and say you did? You could be a perfectly valid member on here saying that you want one in future etc. Theres no need to lie, other than to get a kick out of making other people look stupid. And if you have to get your kicks online, that to me says you haven't really got anything real in your life to enjoy.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Well, I didn't want to blow my cover, but I'm actually a famous hot actor who frequently strips down to my underwear in my movies. I have lots of money in the bank, I'm newly single & feeling lonely so who wants to be my friend?


Well, I have actually let it slip before that I am Princess Anne 

So I'll be your friend:w00t:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

speug said:


> but they could also be predators looking for targets so we need to protect ourselves accordingly.honest


yeah

Watch that waterlilly one :w00t:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, my name is Carol, I am new here. I have been left loads of money by my late husband and want to open a dog and cat sanctuary, but with the land and house and everything, there won't be enough for food and kennels as well. I am asking for contributions as I know you are all animal lovers.

Thank you all so much.

BLAST! Forgot to use the new username:blush:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Well, I have actually let it slip before that I am *Princess Anne*
> 
> So I'll be your friend:w00t:


Ewww! I might be lonely, but I ain't _that_ lonely:blink:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Paganman said:


> yeah
> 
> Watch that waterlilly one :w00t:


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Iluvmypets said:


> Also how do you know it's fake? I'm just curious?


If you look at recently closed threads you can see some examples. Fortunately Nonnie seems to have a fantastic memory to recall repeated threads.

Comments that they "need a life" etc. completely misses the point, the creation of a fantasy world *is* part of their life. I've had the misfortune to work with someone that had a disorder that caused them to create story-lines that leaked out into the real world causing problems in the office as he sought to re-enforce one with the other. These people are perfectly functional have 'normal' lives and houses etc. and he earned a lot of money. However he did leave and was treated for a problem that was akin to Munchausen Syndrome, last seen working within the NHS


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If this thread is 'not about anyone in particular' could you please stop the references to recently closed threads.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> If you look at recently closed threads you can see some examples. Fortunately Nonnie seems to have a fantastic memory to recall repeated threads.
> 
> Comments that they "*need a life*" etc. completely misses the point, the creation of a fantasy world *is* part of their life. I've had the misfortune to work with someone that had a disorder that caused them to create story-lines that leaked out into the real world causing problems in the office as he sought to re-enforce one with the other. These people are perfectly functional have 'normal' lives and houses etc. and he earned a lot of money. However he did leave and was treated for a problem that was akin to Munchausen Syndrome, last seen working within the NHS


I take it that was aimed at me. Yes, some people do have such disorders and others are just out to cause s***.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know who has done this ever, on any forum because it seems such a bizarre thing to lie about but if someone feels they need to lie compulsively about something so silly then they certainly do need some sort of professional help, not online but in real life. 

People will accept you regardless of if you have 1 dog, 2 dogs or no dogs. To lie is sad and just disrespectful to those who really want to know the real you.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I take everything with a pinch of salt after being hurt by a sicko pretending to have very prem poorly babies I followed her "babies" life's, followed the highs and lows, cried at the heartache then found out it was a lie

So I don't often believe everything that's said, I came here when a girl was found out to be a big fibber I think her mum died then she made her wedding dress or something (blummin good making it from the grave!)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LostGirl said:


> I take everything with a pinch of salt after being hurt by a sicko pretending to have very prem poorly babies I followed her "babies" life's, followed the highs and lows, cried at the heartache then found out it was a lie
> 
> So I don't often believe everything that's said, I came here when a girl was found out to be a big fibber I think her mum died then she made her wedding dress or something (blummin good making it from the grave!)


How can we forget that one  :nonod: I know she came out and confessed but really the damage is done.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> If this thread is 'not about anyone in particular' could you please stop the references to recently closed threads.


I think some members are quite disturbed by it, its unnerving if you have never come across it before. Others are annoyed/let down having taken the time and trouble to defend/side with fake posters and leaves a jaded/suspicious atmosphere. Hence the discussion


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> I think some members are quite disturbed by it, its unnerving if you have never come across it before. Others are annoyed/let down having taken the time and trouble to defend/side with fake posters and leaves a jaded/suspicious atmosphere. Hence the discussion


I think it should be discussed it affects every member here, if people are been conned they have a right to know about it and to know what to look for to avoid it happening again or at least to be more aware of the signs, and not be so trusting like some here are. my opinion of course


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

you know what i absolutely love!!!!! when members leave and then come back under a new user name pretending to be new to the site...... oh it gives me the right giggles


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi 

My name a Marmaduke Huzzy and I own 17 camels and 15 virgins.

I want to buy more but the exchange rate is vexing.

Im told it's not cool to beat them with a stick 

Discuss...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Twisted and spooky!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Paganman said:


> Hi
> 
> My name a Marmaduke Huzzy and I own 17 camels and 15 virgins.


I know that's not true.......

There's no way that Suffolk has 15 virgins!!!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Twisted and spooky!


I know but my mum loves me :


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

It's attention seeking more than anything and sometimes bordem.

Other times it's to hide things.

I've done it, i'm no proud and admitted my mistakes and there's another member here who too has done the same and is still here they apologized just the same and we've moved on from it, realizing actually you get more attention not lying.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Paganman said:


> Hi
> 
> My name a Marmaduke Huzzy and I own 17 camels and 15 virgins.
> 
> ...


you want more camels or virgins? if its a virgin your after waterlily is who your after


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> If this thread is 'not about anyone in particular' could you please stop the references to recently closed threads.





Jugsmalone said:


> I take it that was aimed at me. Yes, some people do have such disorders and others are just out to cause s***.


I was referring to this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/220385-zeeas-leg.html and it's twin from the same OP.

Sometimes it's not about you, but the paranoid will always twist the real world to feed their prejudices. : Something to consider.

Don't bother to apologise, I forgive your mistakes.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Some yarns on this forum are longer than spaghetti junction!

So who has been pretending to have a dog and hasn't?

We have had previously peeps whom have pretended to be pregnant with twins and even took the story far enough to include pics of the newborn twins in the scbU!!

I tend to be quite good a spotting the bull poopers and also the jeremy kyle contestants!:hand:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I believe near on everything I read ! 

Well apart from paganmans bit about the virgins! Camels yes virgins ...:nonod:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I believe near on everything I read !
> 
> Well apart from paganmans bit about the virgins! Camels yes virgins ...:nonod:


he didnt say he kept them as virgins


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I must either be totally naiive or just plain stupid as I have been a member on pf for2 years and am not aware of any member telling lies and inventing characters,pets etc I am really worried now what I have missed and who I have been talking too.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> you want more camels or virgins? if its a virgin your after waterlily is who your after


Watelilly has big reputation huh :nonod:

You on the other hand, how much for you?

I buy and make you best wife, no beating :smile:


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am always reading the dog forums and I dont even own a dog or intend on owning a dog. Its reading all the info about dogs that make me definately not want one. I am basically the epitome of crazy cat lady (but with 2 as bf wont let me get more ) However I do enjoy reading stuff because on the whole I like dogs, I just probably wouldnt choose to own one, although lend me a puppy for the day and I would love it. 

I tend not to post in this particular bit since I have nothing to say (I dont feel the need to make up a fake dog) but on the topic of people making stuff up I knew a lot of people that used to make crazy stuff up, some of it was utterly stupid. Think fake engagements, boyfriends, kids, accusing people of some really awful stuff. I could go on but I think you get the picture. 

Unfortunately being surrounded by people like this makes it difficult to trust anybody and it also makes you wary of being trusted. I dont have a particularly interesting life but there are odd occassions when something interesting does happen and in the past when we were all friends with a liar, it made me think "omg I hope they dont think I am lying" Trouble is these people end up pushing everyone further and further away because they cant be bothered with the drama. 

At the end of the day if someone wants to be your friend/boyfriend/husband they will be no matter how uninteresting your life is. I always think there is no point in pretending to be someone you arent because you arent living a real life and you will always be wondering "what if" If someone doesnt like me then thats fine, sometimes we just dont like certain people, we may clash or whatever. Yet I refuse to make myself be something I am not to get people to like me. I know that my friends and my bf love me for who I am (scatty, a drama queen, stroppy yet loveable )


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Paganman said:


> Hi
> 
> My name a Marmaduke Huzzy and I own 17 camels and 15 virgins.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the camels or the virgins? Definitely don't touch those camels with a stick or I will personally come after you



gorgeous said:


> Some yarns on this forum are longer than spaghetti junction!
> 
> *So who has been pretending to have a dog and hasn't?*We have had previously peeps whom have pretended to be pregnant with twins and even took the story far enough to include pics of the newborn twins in the scbU!!
> 
> I tend to be quite good a spotting the bull poopers and also the jeremy kyle contestants!:hand:


Not allowed to say or we will get told off.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Shame people cant be honest about their dishonesty. It wouldnt bother me if someone started a thread saying that they couldnt have a dog at the moment so had been to the imaginery dog pound and adopted Scruffy, the 3yr old dreamhound!!:w00t:
I would admire the ingenuity and creativity and look forward to hearing all of Scruffys exploits (points awarded for realism!!).


Mind you I did have an imaginery riding stable as a child.... I used to ride around on my horses *cough* (bike) and even roped friends in. I even have the ledger somewhere!!! (yes, I kept books...imaginery horses are very expensive!!!):lol:


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> When they post a picture of their dog and someone else finds it, same picture, as a champion stud dog on the internet


:lol::lol::lol:

I feel a bit weired about all this, on one hand I feel sorry for the person as they really must not have much self worth to have to make up such things......but on the other hand I am quite cross that I actually stuck up for them (hypothetically of course) and I have been lied to!!
Also I am really cross that people who act like this cast suspision on all of us (especially those of us who are newer here) and now I feel like I have to justify myself!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

> My name a Marmaduke Huzzy and I own 17 camels and 15 virgins.
> 
> I want to buy more but the exchange rate is vexing.
> 
> ...


Sorry Paganman, didnt mean you were twisted and spooky, I meant the whole thread thing was!! Haha! Love the virgins and camels tho!

By the way, how do you put other people's comments in that blue band?? I only know how to copy and paste!! Duh!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Just worked out how to do it !! Apologies everyone!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Are you talking about the camels or the virgins? Definitely don't touch those camels with a stick or I will personally come after you
> 
> Not allowed to say or we will get told off.


dont worry you can say..... its me  i dont really have a dog or cats i just like to imagine that i live in a crazy house with wallpaper hanging off round the door frames


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah well we live in a strange world with lots of very odd people on the loose - no different on the internet


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> I was referring to this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/220385-zeeas-leg.html and it's twin from the same OP.
> 
> Sometimes it's not about you, but the paranoid will always twist the real world to feed their prejudices. : Something to consider.
> 
> Don't bother to apologise, I forgive your mistakes.


I've not made any mistakes nor will I give an apology for nothing.

Eta next time i'll be sure to get my crystal ball out, that way I would know what thread you were referring to.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I must dash now - the chauffer is here to collect me and can't be late as Catherine is calling round for a girly night in, she's a bit lonely with William being overseas at the moment. toodle pip


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Marley boy said:


> dont worry you can say..... its me  i dont really have a dog or cats i just like to imagine that i live in a crazy house with wallpaper hanging off round the door frames


ah, imaginery cat pee on the door mat, imaginery dog sick on the bed..
so much easier to deal with!!LOL

so who has a pretend dog???is it a regular poster??
darnit I want to know! someone PM me!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> I was referring to this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/220385-zeeas-leg.html and it's twin from the same OP.


There are a huge amount of these on the forum lately, and they are by far the worst as the OP's are attempting to insert harmful files and/or links. Im not 100% sure as they don't show up on the actual threads, but they do when you do a search.

There are a few long standing members on here who lie through their teeth, a few about some horrible situations/experiences/illnesses, some about pathetic, menial things just to make themselves look "good".

Thats the nature of the internet.

I personally take little as fact on here.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

The game section and introduction section gets a few alts Im sure lol, to boost there post count up, little do they know how obvious it is when someone with one post starts welcoming others to the forum  some members post history is all introduction or just all games ...so far  mostly anyway


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry Paganman, didnt mean you were twisted and spooky, I meant the whole thread thing was!! Haha! Love the virgins and camels tho!
> 
> By the way, how do you put other people's comments in that blue band?? I only know how to copy and paste!! Duh!!


Glad you have worked it out. If you want to quote multiple posts, press the button next to the quote button.



Nonnie said:


> There are a huge amount of these on the forum lately, and they are by far the worst as the OP's are attempting to insert harmful files and/or links. Im not 100% sure as they don't show up on the actual threads, but they do when you do a search.
> 
> There are a few long standing members on here who lie through their teeth, a few about some horrible situations/experiences/illnesses, some about pathetic, menial things just to make themselves look "good".
> 
> ...


But you can believe every word I say, surely


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> I've not made any mistakes nor will I give an apology for nothing.


Lay back on the virtual-couch and tell us all about your perfect mistake free life. Don't bother with crystal balls, enjoy the exercise jumping to conclusions.

Are you in denial about other areas of you life too?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Can someone explain why my imaginery newfie girl does real pee on my carpet if I don't shut her in the kitchen at night?


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Watelilly has big reputation huh :nonod:
> 
> You on the other hand, how much for you?
> 
> I buy and make you best wife, no beating :smile:


Do you think at some point you'll stop with the pathetic comments to my other half? Its really very boring.


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Mese said:


> This isnt about any particular person , so please dont name names, im just genuinely curious
> 
> why would someone go to the bother of pretending to have a dog , post a fake pic and even make up scenarios about what happened to said dog , ive seen it a couple of times on different forums
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing hun i have noo idea, it makes my head hurt just thinking about it lol 
i really dont see the point?

Sounds weird  but we dont have a dog yet, we're looking into importing a English Shepherd next year when we move an i came across a really lovely lady on here thats helping us alot with info we need and picking the right breeder (asked about importing a pup on here thats why i joined)  The next thing i knew im hooked to the doggy post's and lernt ALOT in the process  but am very much looking forward to posting pics of our puppy next year :w00t::blush:

Bexy xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cranmer said:


> Do you think at some point you'll stop with the pathetic comments to my other half? Its really very boring.


Its just harmless banter lol :w00t:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Countdown is progressing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really don't know how anyone could do that, I have enough trouble remembering what thread I've put an answer the same day let alone the next day.


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Its just harmless banter lol :w00t:


Its not harmless banter when he is sending her seedy private messages and not giving up after she's told him she's not interested. Not everyone finds it funny - I, for example, don't.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cranmer said:


> Its not harmless banter when he is sending her seedy private messages and not giving up after she's told him she's not interested. Not everyone finds it funny - I, for example, don't.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

looks like a popcorn moment.....anyone?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Lay back on the virtual-couch and tell us all about your perfect mistake free life. Don't bother with crystal balls, enjoy the exercise jumping to conclusions.
> 
> Are you in denial about other areas of you life too?


1.	Don't make assumptions about me when you know absolutely nothing about me.

2.	Get off your high horse.

3.	I don't come on this forum and tell lies and try and cause trouble

4.	What relevance does this thread have on my life that *YOU* know nothing about?

BTW anything I say on here isnt anything I wouldn't say to anyone's face!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> looks like a popcorn moment.....anyone?


me please :w00t::w00t::w00t:

I thought I was the one :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> me please :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> I thought I was the one :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


you can have some of my popcorn if you genuinely would like some my dear.....:blush:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Can we keep things pleasant and on topic guys or this thread will go the way so many others do and end up locked


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> you can have some of my popcorn if you genuinely would like some my dear.....:blush:


yes please 

Is it real or pretend :001_tongue:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> yes please
> 
> Is it real or pretend :001_tongue:


it is the real mc coy flavoured with puppy dribble...!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> you can have some of my popcorn if you genuinely would like some my dear.....:blush:


got my own, got any beer


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> got my own, got any beer


i have orange squash


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mese said:


> This isnt about any particular person , so please dont name names, im just genuinely curious
> 
> why would someone go to the bother of pretending to have a dog , post a fake pic and even make up scenarios about what happened to said dog , ive seen it a couple of times on different forums
> 
> ...


Oh Balls I've been rumbled!!! :001_tongue:

Seriously some people do not have lives outside of their computer, if it gives em a few hours entertainment to make up a life they will probably never have then, I actually feel really sorry for them.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> got my own, got any beer


enjoy my dear!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> There are a huge amount of these on the forum lately, and they are by far the worst as the OP's are attempting to insert harmful files and/or links. Im not 100% sure as they don't show up on the actual threads, but they do when you do a search.
> 
> *There are a few long standing members on here who lie through their teeth, a few about some horrible situations/experiences/illnesses, some about pathetic, menial things just to make themselves look "good".*
> 
> ...


I miss most of these things.....life passes me by at times . Then realised that perhaps I was one that was suspected for some reason if I didn't notice others . I am either naive or stupid (possibly both!) but now very paranoid :nonod: .


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I miss most of these things.....life passes me by at times . Then realised that perhaps I was one that was suspected for some reason if I didn't notice others . I am either naive or stupid (possibly both!) but now very paranoid :nonod: .


you seem normal to me


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> you seem normal to me


Not sure that's a good thing :w00t:.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I miss most of these things.....life passes me by at times . Then realised that perhaps I was one that was suspected for some reason if I didn't notice others . I am either naive or stupid (possibly both!) but now very paranoid :nonod: .


Don't worry about it; most things go over my head as well.:blush:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Not sure that's a good thing :w00t:.


I love a backhanded compliment  spank me harder :w00t:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I miss most of these things.....life passes me by at times . Then realised that perhaps I was one that was suspected for some reason if I didn't notice others . I am either naive or stupid (possibly both!) but now very paranoid :nonod: .


You have a Pug really dont you? go on admit it? :001_tongue:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> You have a Pug really dont you? go on admit it? :001_tongue:


How did you find out? :cryin:.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogless said:


> How did you find out? :cryin:.


Some one posted on another forum about some nutter who was constantly taking pictures of THEIR Ridgeback!! LOL :001_tongue:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> You have a Pug really dont you? go on admit it? :001_tongue:





Dogless said:


> How did you find out? :cryin:.





Lexiedhb said:


> Some one posted on another forum about some nutter who was constantly taking pictures of THEIR Ridgeback!! LOL :001_tongue:


This has made me smile


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

I've just seen the Staffy dog's name thread with/without pictures, and I haven't laughed as much for ages. :lol: space :lol: space :lol:

Couldn't have been scripted better - oh it was scripted !

Pity the OP in that case needs this vent to keep her (?) world ticking by inventing dog attacks, Cyber-Münchausen Syndrome By Proxy maybe?

Just Googled some links to read.

Münchausen by Internet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Victim playing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Generally because it`s a school holiday. :


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish I knew you could make up a dog on pf, I could have had a really well behaved one . Im very slow on picking up on the truth stretchers, I almost never spot any


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I wish I knew you could make up a dog on pf, I could have had a really well behaved one . Im very slow on picking up on the truth stretchers, I almost never spot any


I believe there are a lot of imaginery perfect dogs here, with 100% recall and 100% everything else. I prefer my dogs with a bit of character


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Generally because it`s a school holiday. :


This could be very true..........oh yeah and why is it school holidays overthere?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I believe there are a lot of imaginery perfect dogs here, with 100% recall and 100% everything else. I prefer my dogs with a bit of character


Lol true  Although Millie will always be perfect in my eyes although our estate car thinks otherwise - Its took the full brunt of getting her over her car sickness :w00t:


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mese said:


> This isnt about any particular person , so please dont name names, im just genuinely curious
> 
> why would someone go to the bother of pretending to have a dog , post a fake pic and even make up scenarios about what happened to said dog , ive seen it a couple of times on different forums
> 
> ...


Not read through the other posts yet but had to say I was thinking that exact same thing earlier today! I just don't get it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Why is it everything always happens when I'm at work :001_tongue:

Will someone please explain what's going on? 

Has someone just made up a life? - I can barely remember my real life, let alone have to remember a 2nd one


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Why is it everything always happens when I'm at work :001_tongue:
> 
> Will someone please explain what's going on?
> 
> *Has someone just made up a life?* - I can barely remember my real life, let alone have to remember a 2nd one


yes i`m really angelina and my b / f is called brad pitt:w00t:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Why is it everything always happens when I'm at work :001_tongue:
> 
> Will someone please explain what's going on?
> 
> Has someone just made up a life? - I can barely remember my real life, let alone have to remember a 2nd one


not telling ya :001_tt2:

do a quick scroll down...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Blimey I must be as green as grass I believe everything people say:blush:when I first came on PF I even paid for treatment for a dog it ended up the person did'nt have I did'nt find out till they got banned:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> not telling ya :001_tt2:
> 
> do a quick scroll down...


Some nice people have told me  :001_tongue:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Blimey I must be as green as grass I believe everything people say:blush:when I first came on PF I even paid for treatment for a dog it ended up the person did'nt have I did'nt find out till they got banned:


Ive been caught out by that kind of thing too ... thankfully not for much , but sadly it has put me off now helping anyone else out


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

on another forum someone was stealing threads from here and reposting.

it came out as they posted one of mine about alfies tummy trouble, started reading it and realised hey thats my dog, alfie 8 months old rough collie camplylobactor, them it turned out they did loads but no reason was found just seemed strange to me!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

It's all very bizarre isn't it? I just really don't understand what's gained from it 

I'm one of those naive/gullible/trusting people who tends to believe everything I see or read. My hubby's always telling me off for always seeing/expecting the good in people. I always say that he's suspicious and untrusting but I guess he's got a point!

It does make you take everything with a pinch of salt though.... for all I know you could all be made up and lying to me :sosp: :sneaky2: 

Oh no, I feel like I'm on the Trueman show now :bored:

I hope you all believe that me and the pickles are real........

....... Couldn't make them up could ya! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I believe there are a lot of imaginery perfect dogs here, with 100% recall and 100% everything else. I prefer my dogs with a bit of character


I have oftern wondered this!!!

As to the OP, I think 1) there are a lot of bored people out there. 2) Some people like to feel like they are experts on a subject and base their expertise on reading what other people have said and repeating it.

genrally I take 99% of what I read on the interweb with a pinch of salt


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

What's going on?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> What's going on?


yesterday i were victoria beckham , today i`m angelina , tomorrow who knows!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> What's going on?


Im just about to put LOTR on , theres some very weird people around and in the book im reading there are slugs eating people


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> It's all very bizarre isn't it? I just really don't understand what's gained from it
> 
> I'm one of those naive/gullible/trusting people who tends to believe everything I see or read. My hubby's always telling me off for always seeing/expecting the good in people. I always say that he's suspicious and untrusting but I guess he's got a point!
> 
> ...


You can't trust people in real life, never mind on a forum. There was someone on another forum I used to frequent who was practically worshipped by all the others. Told everyone she is a vet nurse (she isn't) also one of the top breeders in the country with a three year waiting list (used to be, hasn't bred for three years) and specialised in nutrition, which was obviously why her dogs were on Bakers till one of them refused to eat it.



canuckjill said:


> This could be very true..........oh yeah and why is it school holidays overthere?


Half term.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I am not sure sure why people do such things. Can see no reason for it myself. Would take alot of prep to ensure you keep your story the same, did not trip up etc.

In fact I was having a chat today about the very same topic while I was out walking Bowie(....or did I say my dog was called Joey in other posts???). The other bloke also thought it was a bit pointless lying as well. To be fair he didn't say much as his Dragon, that he was walking, was trying to snap at a passing Chimp. He did think Louie was a good example of a Yorkie though, bless him................

Hmmmm was it a Yorkie called Louie that I said I had???


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I've certainly recognized 'new member's as returning banned ones and it's often struck me that others post under different usernames and I think these are easy enough to spot owing to writing style and very often attitude! However it never occurred to me someone would come on a forum and invent a scenario and and _pretend_ to own an animal......and why is completely beyond me! Pecuniary reasons I can understand but otherwise a very strange thing to do!


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I don't understand liars full stop.

I can say myself me & Donnie are very real, I don't think an imaginary dog could piss me off as much as he has tonight, plus fake doggie bums can't stink like his!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Blimey I must be as green as grass I believe everything people say:blush:when I first came on PF I even paid for treatment for a dog it ended up the person did'nt have I did'nt find out till they got banned:


What a hideous spiteful thing to do must make you lose faith in human nature.

Because over the years have had to deal with staff who do incredibly strange things and can turn at the drop of a hat forgetting all the things you have done for them in the past have a fairly jaded view and my initial reaction is suspicion


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I wish I knew you could make up a dog on pf, I could have had a really well behaved one . Im very slow on picking up on the truth stretchers, I almost never spot any


I don't think I _could_ have made a dog like Rupert up. A really well behaved, perfect one would be boring though, I like even my imaginary dogs to have a bit of character and do daft things.

I don't even try to spot the truth stretchers to be honest. I was on a forum years ago where one person kept coming out with such ridiculous stuff that you just could not believe it. Honestly, it was like something off Jeremy Kyle. We all thought she was one of these trolls just making stuff up for attention and didn't own a single dog. Unfortunately we actually got proof that she was for real when she ended up on the news with a story we'd pooh poohed as another lie. Now I respond as though they're all for real. I figure even if I am responding to a troll maybe someone else will make use of the information.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> on another forum someone was stealing threads from here and reposting.
> 
> it came out as they posted one of mine about alfies tummy trouble, started reading it and realised hey thats my dog, alfie 8 months old rough collie camplylobactor, them it turned out they did loads but no reason was found just seemed strange to me!


Seen people doing this sort of thing on some forums simply to boost their post count so that they could get access to something you had to have a certain number of posts for. PMs or access to a buy/sell part of the forum for example. It's very weird though, especially as it's easy to get your post count up by commenting on posts that have already been made.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Lol, I feel vindicated in my replies though as thought it didn't ring true! My grandad always used to say you need a truly amazing memory to be a good liar.


*my grandma always used to say that, which is why i'd make an awful liar  i forget what i go to the shop for *



newfiesmum said:


> I believe there are a lot of imaginery perfect dogs here, with 100% recall and 100% everything else. I prefer my dogs with a bit of character


*i always think this, well i always HOPE this because mine aren't to bad, except for Sammy my GS, who quite honestly is a little sod  *


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes but has anyone thought that this person could be seriously mentally sick and needs help? Or even so helplessly lonely they had to make their life more interesting by making things up ?...., just a thought


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

someone enlighten me  

Oh and if anyone want's proof of my dog's i would be happy to post Shelby to you as she's in my bad books :nono: :nono: :nono: and as to what i say about my family you couldn't make it up :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Superash said:


> Yes but has anyone thought that this person could be seriously mentally sick and needs help? Or even so helplessly lonely they had to make their life more interesting by making things up ?...., just a thought


quite possibly , on the other had could have just been an attention seeking troll who knew they were gonna get found out


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Because they are a person and people can be strange!

They also may have no way of ever being able to own a dog of their own and so want to be a part of a dogs life and chat amongst other like minded people that the only way they feel able to "fit in" is to pretend to own one also.

I would be devastated if I couldn't have a dog and most likely wouldn't go on a forum because it would make me feel depressed to not be able to share all the lovely things other forumites are sharing. I suppose it's a bit like women who can't have babies, sometimes just pretending can make it all seem more real.

I don't know, I find many many people strange but I also can't help have some kind of empathy for people who feel the need to lie because ultimately I feel they must be very sad and unable to feel accepted any other way!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Im just about to put LOTR on , theres some very weird people around and in the *book im reading there are slugs eating people*


I'm intrigued, what book is it?



Malmum said:


> Because they are a person and people can be strange!
> 
> They also may have no way of ever being able to own a dog of their own and so want to be a part of a dogs life and chat amongst other like minded people that the only way they feel able to "fit in" is to pretend to own one also.
> 
> ...


But these people ultimately get found out sooner or later, so why bother? It's also unfair on the people they are deceiving


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

It must be like those women who take dolls that look like real babies out shopping? I don't understand it but thank the Lord it isn't me in their shoes iykwim?


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

However... I AM the kind of sick individual who'd get a real lifelike doll and stick it down onto the roof of my car and drive off with it there!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> I don't think I _could_ have made a dog like Rupert up. A really well behaved, perfect one would be boring though, I like even my imaginary dogs to have a bit of character and do daft things.
> 
> I don't even try to spot the truth stretchers to be honest. I was on a forum years ago where one person kept coming out with such ridiculous stuff that you just could not believe it. Honestly, it was like something off Jeremy Kyle. We all thought she was one of these trolls just making stuff up for attention and didn't own a single dog. Unfortunately we actually got proof that she was for real when she ended up on the news with a story we'd pooh poohed as another lie. Now I respond as though they're all for real. I figure even if I am responding to a troll maybe someone else will make use of the information.


Just because it was on the news, doesn't mean it was the truth!



Malmum said:


> Because they are a person and people can be strange!
> 
> They also may have no way of ever being able to own a dog of their own and so want to be a part of a dogs life and chat amongst other like minded people that the only way they feel able to "fit in" is to pretend to own one also.
> 
> ...


Whilst I agree with the sentiment and can see where you are coming from, why make up a story about her poor dog being poked in the eye? That seems a little sadistic to me. If I were making up dogs, I would be talking about all the lovely walks and cuddles I get.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Whats happened? 

I'm really bad at figuring out if people are lying or not , even though I'm not a very trusting person in real life


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Whilst I agree with the sentiment and can see where you are coming from, why make up a story about her poor dog being poked in the eye? That seems a little sadistic to me. If I were making up dogs, I would be talking about all the lovely walks and cuddles I get.


Because it generates more replies and sympathy at a guess than a 'cuddles' thread?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Because it generates more replies and sympathy at a guess than a 'cuddles' thread?


That's a shame. Diva gives loverly cuddles


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> That's a shame. Diva gives loverly cuddles


I can imagine .


----------



## SymJedi (Feb 13, 2012)

I honestly don't know but maybe they enjoy having some sort of internet "character" that they can live their perfect life through if you know what I mean. FWIW I don't have a dog and would love one! Roll on graduation and getting a job


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Its cos of losers like that I dont trust any newbies here and thats sad, to many have been alts of banned members or creeps that get a thrill copy and pasting word for word, conning people and there are a lot of naive members here (no offence intended just concern) and its a shame for the genuine members that get stuck in the circle of suspicion.


i feel soooo spesh!! i was a newbie last month  i can't lie to save my life lol

my mum once said my baby sister had more deviousness in her little finger than i have in my entire body lol

lets be fair - you know i'm not lying, i've posted too many pics lol

and some you dog lovers know that i have often moaned about how jealous i am that i don't have a dog


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Because it generates more replies and sympathy at a guess than a 'cuddles' thread?


Exactly - If I posted to say my dog has not done anything extraordinary today, no one has abused us, no dog attacked us - in fact went for a walk picking times when most folk don't go, it was muddy & wet but chucked a ball about didn't see another sole got home I was dying for the loo, he was dying for a drink both of us were cold and wet had to mop the floor after cus it was muddy. Wow how interesting is that, who would reply/care but generally thats the reality of dog ownership.

The most challenging thing in our lives at the moment is my dad is not very well but being old fashioned thinks he knows best & should control any decision I make. Worry about dad but if I say made other arrangements so you can rest he'd be really upset, dog doesn't suffer cus dad wouldn't let that happen and he's happiest with dad. Well what advice can anyone give:blush:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Exactly - If I posted *to say my dog has not done anything extraordinary today, no one has abused us, no dog attacked us - in fact went for a walk picking times when most folk don't go, it was muddy & wet but chucked a ball about didn't see another sole got home I was dying for the loo, he was dying for a drink both of us were cold and wet had to mop the floor after cus it was muddy. Wow how interesting is that, who would reply/care but generally thats the reality of dog ownership. *
> 
> The most challenging thing in our lives at the moment is my dad is not very well but being old fashioned thinks he knows best & should control any decision I make. Worry about dad but if I say made other arrangements so you can rest he'd be really upset, dog doesn't suffer cus dad wouldn't let that happen and he's happiest with dad. Well what advice can anyone give:blush:


You have just summed up the majority of my threads; the photo ones at least .


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> you know what i absolutely love!!!!! when members leave and then come back under a new user name pretending to be new to the site...... oh it gives me the right giggles


This is something that always grinds my gears TBH. They go out in a blaze of glory amongst people begging them not to leave, slating others for making them leave then they come back - I mean WTF??? Talk about attention seeking! 



Superash said:


> Yes but has anyone thought that this person could be seriously mentally sick and needs help? Or even so helplessly lonely they had to make their life more interesting by making things up ?...., just a thought


This is something that you may have had to work with some mentally ill people to actually understand.  When I leave my computer I have six gorgeous dogs and four lovely kids to occupy my time, some don't have anything at all"

Not forgetting that a virtual "poke in the eye" to a virtual dogs is not cruel as it doesn't exist. There have been some weird threads on here where I would love them to be liars with virtual pets, unfortunately I don't believe they all have been!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You have just summed up the majority of my threads; the photo ones at least .


Oh don't be down on yourself Dogless, I love your threads - especially the one about the carpet cleaner.... and the one where you tried on Kilo's fleece :lol: :lol: :smilewinkgrin: 

See we dog lovers (owners or not) have no reason to make stuff up, our lives are at the height of excitement all the time!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

dougie is snoring at the moment. Interesting isn't it lol:001_tongue:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> dougie is snoring at the moment. Interesting isn't it lol:001_tongue:


One of mine is lying down, another's on her bed & the other is following one of the cats around


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

brb just taking fluffy







for a wee


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

diablo said:


> brb just taking fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch it, he'll probably rust


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Mese said:


> Im just about to put LOTR on , theres some very weird people around and in the book im reading there are slugs eating people


Seems like you are always reading some weird ass book


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Watch it, he'll probably rust


bet he`s gonna cost me a fortune taking him to see an imaginary vet whose gonna prescrible imaginary meds and present me with an imaginary bill


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

diablo said:


> bet he`s gonna cost me a fortune taking him to see an imaginary vet whose gonna prescrible imaginary meds and present me with an imaginary bill


Not to mention he's probably gonna be imaginary dog aggressive


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Just because it was on the news, doesn't mean it was the truth!


I know. Unfortunately this one had at least some truth to it and was basically the end result of a drama she'd been posting about for well over a year that nobody had believed. I won't say it was all truth but it did confirm that she owned at least some of the dogs she said she did and that several of the health problems and injuries these dogs sustained were real.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

diablo said:


> bet he`s gonna cost me a fortune taking him to see an imaginary vet whose gonna prescrible imaginary meds and present me with an imaginary bill


Pay him with imaginery bank notes then.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

this is no word of a lie - i am just telling you what my pets are doing...

Freddy has a buster collar on and just fell off the coffee table coz he can't see where he's going....

and Tilly is in the kitchen eating food, while Freddy is standing outside the kitchen starving for the vet tomorrow. 

tilly is now crying as she's alllll alllloonnnee! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Not to mention he's probably gonna be imaginary dog aggressive


he`s fully health checked aswell


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mese said:


> Im just about to put LOTR on , theres some very weird people around and in the book im reading there are slugs eating people


The book isn't Slugs is it?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

God I miss everything, I am so naive!! 

I can't tell lies, I have enough trouble remembering what really happens with out making intersting stuff up too!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

diablo said:


> he`s fully health checked aswell


That's good to know, I believe that breed is prone to hip dysplasia


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> The book isn't Slugs is it?


Is that by Guy N. Smith?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Pay him with imaginery bank notes then.


you mean they`re real  bugga wished i`d have known earlier



simplysardonic said:


> That's good to know, I believe that breed is prone to hip dysplasia


yep , hips , eyes , heart and other health probs that slipped my mind  i did no research on him at all


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Is that by Guy N. Smith?


The Slugs I read was by Shaun Hutson. I never used to mind slugs but since reading it I go all girly and "get it away, get it away! OMG kill it!"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> The Slugs I read was by Shaun Hutson. I never used to mind slugs but since reading it I go all girly and "get it away, get it away! OMG kill it!"


Whoops, my mistake, you're right, I was thinking of Guy N. Smith's book about crabs
I'm quite scared of crabs (the ones in Bahrain where I grew up were seriously scary!) anyway but reading that just confirmed how evil they are!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> The Slugs I read was by Shaun Hutson. I never used to mind slugs but since reading it I go all girly and "get it away, get it away! OMG kill it!"


I do that anyway  my man side came out today, was fixing up a rabbit hutch, so im hammering away and i pull the felt off the top in a very manly way and a mahooosive spider was under it and i screamed and ran away!! Very manly :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

not guna lie

my sammys doing the washing up

max is doing the ironing

buster is hoovering

and george is sweeping the yard.

at this time, crazy fools.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> not guna lie
> 
> my sammys doing the washing up
> 
> ...


That's amazing! It's usually impossible to get blokes to do housework!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Oh and if anyone want's proof of my dog's i would be happy to post Shelby to you as she's in my bad books :


:w00t: me me me me! :w00t:

I also find it strange when people make up new life's for themselves... Although I do kind of feel sorry for them..maybe certain circumstances mean that they aren't able to have the life they wished/want so badly so they feel they have to 'make' it, so that just for a moment-they could believe too?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

could someone pm me with who this relates too as i feel i know


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Haven't watched the Corrie I recorded last night yet... been too busy reading this thread  

How utterly sad, and strange. Although I do get the impression with these kind of people that they're not being malicious as such, just a bit sad really with unfulfilled lives 

I hate the thought that we'll all be a tad more suspicious about each other , although I can vouch for LexiLou2, Dogless and TDM... all their dogs are very real


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

im really sick this week i have man flu. ive tried to read all this thread but i cant get it . yet again i feel i have missed out on some drama. 
whats with the imaginary dog thing ? someone actually made up a dog ? 

sounds like a plan tho if more people had imaginary dogs there would be less in rescue and nobody would have to give them up because of landlords or allergies , heck you dont have to worry about them annoying the neighbours or biting the kids and best of all ....


there poop wont stink! 

the only downside i can see is that im doubting an invisible dogs ability to keep my feet warm in bed oh and getting the correct collar size could be an issue too.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

as you know, i've really wanted a dog for so long. soooo....i just went and got one!! lmao

i read a book all about dogs so i'm now an expert. he's a border collie x lab x poodle x doberman, and her name is Rover. he's already settled in and Freddy and Tilly love her,

wait for the funny stories about my beautiful girl named Fifi, i mean Rover.

^^^this is what you could expect from me if i were lying about something lol^^^

:w00t:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh I've not been on here for long, for a couple of days now, just the odd post here and there, and look what I've missed!!! 

I'm real - honestly!!!! 

I'm curious about these "fakers", but I rarely comment on newbies threads, cynic in my I guess.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

catlover0581 said:


> as you know, i've really wanted a dog for so long. soooo....i just went and got one!! lmao
> 
> i read a book all about dogs so i'm now an expert. he's a border collie x lab x poodle x doberman, and her name is Rover. he's already settled in and Freddy and Tilly love her,
> 
> ...


do you want to buy an imaginary dog from me ? i think its a great business idea im going to sell them on ebay . pedigrees are going to be £600 and cross breeds with cool names are going to be £1000. they are quite economic to take care of however you will need to research vets carefully as i believe some may have an issue with treating your dog if they cant see it.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm intrigued, what book is it?


Slugs by Shaun Hutson
Theres a second book about these little beasties called Breeding ground , also by Shaun Hutson


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

natty01 said:


> do you want to buy an imaginary dog from me ? i think its a great business idea im going to sell them on ebay . pedigrees are going to be £600 and cross breeds with cool names are going to be £1000. they are quite economic to take care of however you will need to research vets carefully as i believe some may have an issue with treating your dog if they cant see it.


Don't worry, I'm a fully qualified imaginary dog vet. I'll happily treat any imaginary dog brought to me. It'll cost you of course but how can you put a price on your imaginary friends well being?


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Don't worry, I'm a fully qualified imaginary dog vet. I'll happily treat any imaginary dog brought to me. It'll cost you of course but how can you put a price on your imaginary friends well being?


ah thats such a relief , its very important for me to keep my imaginary dog healthy as i have a real problem seeing when he is sick.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mese said:


> Slugs by Shaun Hutson
> Theres a second book about these little beasties called Breeding ground , also by Shaun Hutson


Horrible, horrible book. I obsessively check veggies for slugs now. Check my shoes and gloves before putting them on and refuse to walk across anywhere barefoot in the dark in case I step on one. Slugs never bothered me before I read that book.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

lol - great point made there! 

well, my dog has already had a litter of puppies- they are 2 weeks old now, the labour went really well. there are 25 in total- 13 girls and 12 boys.....mum is doing so well...lol

thinking of breeding from her again - not as hard as i thought it would be lol :lol:


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

why would you read a book about slugs ? 

that has to be the most randomest thing ever . i feel sorry for slugs they are afterall homeless snails .


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tashax said:


> Seems like you are always reading some weird ass book


I love my horrors
I cant afford to buy any new ones at the moment , so im going back to my old collections , must say im finding some real gems that id forgotten I had :thumbup:

Thirst by Guy N Smith is next on my list 
weedkiller gets into Birminghams water supply and everyone goes nuts and tries killing everyone else , lovely little story , lol


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

natty01 said:


> why would you read a book about slugs ?
> 
> that has to be the most randomest thing ever . i feel sorry for slugs they are afterall homeless snails .


 noo couldn't read anything about slugs or snails, once went on my patio and filled a bucket with the critters in case dougie ate any yuk yuk yuk


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Mese said:


> I love my horrors
> I cant afford to buy any new ones at the moment , so im going back to my old collections , must say im finding some real gems that id forgotten I had :thumbup:
> 
> Thirst by Guy N Smith is next on my list
> weedkiller gets into Birminghams water supply and everyone goes nuts and tries killing everyone else , lovely little story , lol


First rabies then slugs now weed killer in the water supply, im starting to get slighty worried about you missy


----------



## Georgee (Sep 10, 2011)

Mese said:


> This isnt about any particular person , so please dont name names, im just genuinely curious
> 
> why would someone go to the bother of pretending to have a dog , post a fake pic and even make up scenarios about what happened to said dog , ive seen it a couple of times on different forums
> 
> ...


Its the internet. Be realistic thats why i read more than i post. Have said before on here you nver know the true story. 
A lot of attention seeking people out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

catlover0581 said:


> lol - great point made there!
> 
> well, my dog has already had a litter of puppies- they are 2 weeks old now, the labour went really well. there are 25 in total- 13 girls and 12 boys.....mum is doing so well...lol
> 
> thinking of breeding from her again - not as hard as i thought it would be lol :lol:


i had a litter of these last year , all doing amazing in their new homes!!!








as you can see , they even made the news!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tashax said:


> First rabies then slugs now weed killer in the water supply, im starting to get slighty worried about you missy


Ive loved horror books/movies since I was young ... the gorier the better

But ... put me infront of a tv and make me watch a real operation with real blood etc and im squirming and feel sick 
weird huh


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Just slightly weird


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mese said:


> Thirst by Guy N Smith is next on my list
> weedkiller gets into Birminghams water supply and everyone goes nuts and tries killing everyone else , lovely little story , lol


Oh, I have that one somewhere too! Was thinking I'd never heard of that guy but I remember that book.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I've been rather naive in the past because I've tended to trust what people are telling me but this internet thing is teaching me a lot. Its sad it has to be like that. 

I've been reading through this thread and thinking I hope they don't think I'm fibbing cos I don't do picture threads. That's only because I still can't figure out this Photobucket thing still but I'm working on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I've just read this whole thread and I feel I should come clean. All the photos I've ever posted of Kenzie are from google images. I was too ashamed to show you the real Kenzie.....


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Well I've just read this whole thread and I feel I should come clean. All the photos I've ever posted of Kenzie are from google images. I was too ashamed to show you the real Kenzie.....


OMG!!!! that means i drew the wrong pooch! tutt! tutt!  

How are you all hun? x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Angie2011 said:


> OMG!!!! that means i drew the wrong pooch! tutt! tutt!
> 
> How are you all hun? x


We're all great here thanks  Except it's been pouring with rain all day (even though it's supposed to be summer) so Kenzie's getting snotty because she wants to go for her walk! How are you?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> We're all great here thanks  Except it's been pouring with rain all day (even though it's supposed to be summer) so Kenzie's getting snotty because she wants to go for her walk! How are you?


Glad to hear your doing great hun!  aww poor Kenzie, am ok hun thanks stay well hun x

Soz for nicking the thread!


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> What a hideous spiteful thing to do must make you lose faith in human nature.
> 
> Because over the years have had to deal with staff who do incredibly strange things and can turn at the drop of a hat forgetting all the things you have done for them in the past have a fairly jaded view and my initial reaction is suspicion


I must admit on one forum I used to belong to I helped pay for someone to get a plane to their dying dad in another country, as they couldn't afford it  Only to see a week later after the supposed plane trip to her dying fathers side that she had a new countdown to go to Disneyworld    I was fuffing fuming to say the least.

This is exactly why I love my pets as they don't even think about crappy stuff like this to do to people.


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Iluvmypets said:


> It must be like those women who take dolls that look like real babies out shopping? I don't understand it but thank the Lord it isn't me in their shoes iykwim?


I watched something on TV about that, its nearly Always women that cant have their own children so they pay out £1000's to have one made. After watching that i felt so so so grateful to have two beautiful babies i guess it could kind of be the same with the trolls on here. 
I was on a baby forum when i was pregnant an there was women on their pretending they was pregnant ect  it is sad but as someone said on another post on here i'll treat everyone as if they are "real" an if their not then theres nothing lost. i'd rather that than think everyones fake and making up stories  but i guess thats just me, my hubby says im to nice for my own good :blush:

Bexy xxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Well I've just read this whole thread and I feel I should come clean. All the photos I've ever posted of Kenzie are from google images. I was too ashamed to show you the real Kenzie.....


I dont believe you 

So who's dog did you dognap when Millie met Kenzie? lol :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BexyBoo said:


> I watched something on TV about that, its nearly Always women that cant have their own children so they pay out £1000's to have one made. After watching that i felt so so so grateful to have two beautiful babies i guess it could kind of be the same with the trolls on here.
> I was on a baby forum when i was pregnant an there was women on their pretending they was pregnant ect  it is sad but as someone said on another post on here i'll treat everyone as if they are "real" an if their not then theres nothing lost. i'd rather that than think everyones fake and making up stories  but i guess thats just me, my hubby says im to nice for my own good :blush:
> 
> Bexy xxx


The thing is (to me), why go on a forum to torture yourself about what you cannot have and get so distressed that you then feel the need to invent something? I always wanted children but it turns out won't be having any - I am sure that a baby forum would not be a healthy thing for me to join .


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Dogless said:


> The thing is (to me), why go on a forum to torture yourself about what you cannot have and get so distressed that you then feel the need to invent something? I always wanted children but it turns out won't be having any - I am sure that a baby forum would not be a healthy thing for me to join .


totaly agree with you hunni it wouldnt be good for anyone to do something like that :nonod: I dont think any of us will ever understand people that do those things  
There was a lady on my baby forum that had lost 5 babies and a set of twins. after a while she left the forum an just PM some members she had got close to. i found out from one of the women i had known for years that she had stopped talking to anyone that had fallen pregnant and started making up fertility treatments her and her hubby was going for an also started making up pregnancys  

Bexy xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BexyBoo said:


> totaly agree with you hunni it wouldnt be good for anyone to do something like that :nonod: I dont think any of us will ever understand people that do those things
> There was a lady on my baby forum that had lost 5 babies and a set of twins. after a while she left the forum an just PM some members she had got close to. i found out from one of the women i had known for years that she had stopped talking to anyone that had fallen pregnant and started making up fertility treatments her and her hubby was going for an also started making up pregnancys
> 
> Bexy xx


That is very sad; you can see why in a way - grief can do some funny things to us. I feel an immense amount of sympathy for people like that .


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Dogless said:


> That is very sad; you can see why in a way - grief can do some funny things to us. I feel an immense amount of sympathy for people like that .


Dito 

Maybe some people lie to try and keep themself sane? because if they face up to the truth then it makes it real and the have to accept it? i dont know :blush:

thats my two cents anyway

Bexy xxx


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Well I've just read this whole thread and I feel I should come clean. All the photos I've ever posted of Kenzie are from google images. I was too ashamed to show you the real Kenzie.....


OMG! I want one!! Have you considered breeding? 

I'm always dubious on forums, there's a feminist one I used to visit often but it got so full of trolls I couldn't stand it.

I actually know someone who does this in RL and on forums, in the last 2 years he has (and he swears on his own life) driven a mate's Ferrari whilst pi$$ed, gotten involved with Jamaican drug dealers, learnt several forms of martial arts and saved me and the OH from a death threat  It's sad because he gets no attention from his family, they moved him into their garage as soon as poss when he was younger (I have seen this) and so he does this to impress people and ends up driving them off.

Personally I feel my life, tho with it's own drama, is mainly boring as hell, everything Bella, my kitties and snakes do is much more interesting and i love to share it with others coz I have f-all else to share  but I couldn't make stuff up about things happening to them, what would I do if it really happened? :nonod:


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I find it truely bizarre, but someone else said 'its the school holidays' which might explain alot?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel the need to come clean now and throw myself at the mercy of you all 

I originally joined the site under the username TetraLinz but at the time it probably wasn't the wisest thing to do. I was suffering from low self confidence and had just had the year from hell, something I've never disclosed because it's not relevant and the Pity Me gene is one I just do not possess. I posted 1 post that I'd rather forget now. It was about Max and a husky he'd met. To this day I stand by my belief Max was unsure of him, other members who know huskies better than I do thought the husky was just trying to be friendly. He probably was, but Max was still hiding behind my legs. At the time I felt as though I was backed into a corner, no doubt from well-intentioned members who didn't mean their posts to come across in the way I took it at the time. I left after only 4 posts or something and didn't stick around long enough to read any Please Stay posts.  I was argumentative, something that probably came across in my first post as LinznMilly, but it's not who I generally am and I can no longer be bothered to get involved in disputes. I'd much rather sit back with the popcorn and read them :w00t:

I didn't come back for a good few months. By the time I joined under my current username, TetraLinz was becoming Hyde to my Jekyl and as it's the username I'd been using for fishkeeping forums I thought it best to sign up under a new one - a fresh start, if you like. Hopefully TL has been deleted, but as I didn't actually request it from a mod, it probably hasn't been. I didn't join this site, leave, then rejoin under another username because I was seeking attention or sympathy, or because I had every intention of deceiving the regulars on here. I did it because I wanted to forget the person TetraLinz had become and was ashamed of the way I'd handled that post which is also why I haven't mentioned my other username before now.

So . . . There you have it. I'm not proud of the way I've handled things and I wholeheartedly agree that I deserve the censure I feel this post may generate. However, Max and Milly are very much real, living dogs (and my own). I really have felt out of my depth with Milly at times, the bonding process has been slow, the window cleaner really did want to take her, and Max really is a gobshoit  . I do occasionally post on another site, but I've never made any secret of it either. I suspect I know why this thread has been published but I haven't read through the whole original thread so I am pretty much in the dark about what exactly has happened. 

Now having explained all that and come clean, I can only hope I'm not judged too harshly...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Exactly - If I posted to say my dog has not done anything extraordinary today, no one has abused us, no dog attacked us - in fact went for a walk picking times when most folk don't go, it was muddy & wet but chucked a ball about didn't see another sole got home I was dying for the loo, he was dying for a drink both of us were cold and wet had to mop the floor after cus it was muddy. Wow how interesting is that, who would reply/care but generally thats the reality of dog ownership.
> 
> The most challenging thing in our lives at the moment is my dad is not very well but being old fashioned thinks he knows best & should control any decision I make. Worry about dad but if I say made other arrangements so you can rest he'd be really upset, dog doesn't suffer cus dad wouldn't let that happen and he's happiest with dad. Well what advice can anyone give:blush:


I'm sure half of the "omg poor Fluffy was savaged" threads are either wildly exaggerated; IE another dog just looked at them funny and it suddenly becomes an attack, with a detailed story of a struggle for survival; or just entirely made up for attention and sympathy.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I'm sure half of the "omg poor Fluffy was savaged" threads are either wildly exaggerated; IE another dog just looked at them funny and it suddenly becomes an attack, with a detailed story of a struggle for survival; or just entirely made up for attention and sympathy.


I suspect so, which is a shame because it exaggerates the potential chance of your dog being attacked and it will make lots of people unnecessarily fearful of other dogs.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm very real and my posts are all true. I can't stand bullshitters and Liars, I worked with one for 6 years and the company that I worked for know she's a liar, yet when it came to redundancies I was the first to volunteer, cos I couldn't stand working with her anymore, the other lady that I job shared with also volunteered cos she couldn't bear the thought of having to work alone with her. Yet still she was wanting the sympathy vote and telling people I don't know what I would do if I had to take redundancy. Telling everybody that her mum had to come down from Scotland to give her moral support!!! (btw this woman is 50 and married so was not on her own) 

It didn't take a rocket scientist to work out who was to go, both me and my colleague who put in for redundancy had been there the shortest and at a meeting we were told only 1 full time position was available, she was already working that.

If I was to make a life up it would be one where I had millions of £'s and able to travel all over the world and not have to worry about another thing in my life.

Not to post a thread attention seeking. 

Red, Rudi, Milly, Tilly are mine, but so is Magic our Netherland Dwarf Rabbit and the inhibitants of my 2 fish tanks.

I do sometimes post on the fish forum, but rabbit forum I don't bother with.

I know I am so naive, I don't lie and can't for the life of me understand why some people have to.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I'm sure half of the "omg poor Fluffy was savaged" threads are either wildly exaggerated; IE another dog just looked at them funny and it suddenly becomes an attack, with a detailed story of a struggle for survival; or just entirely made up for attention and sympathy.


I would agree. But I also think a lot of the time people want to post about an unpleasant incident because we're angry and upset that it's happened but don't really know what to call it. We had an incident last week where a dog charged up to Spencer growling and sort of shoulder barged him a bit, still growling. Not once did this dog make any attempt to bite him despite having plenty of opportunity to do so. It's not what I'd call an attack but at the same time I have no idea what to call it.


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> I feel the need to come clean now and throw myself at the mercy of you all
> 
> I originally joined the site under the username TetraLinz but at the time it probably wasn't the wisest thing to do. I was suffering from low self confidence and had just had the year from hell, something I've never disclosed because it's not relevant and the Pity Me gene is one I just do not possess. I posted 1 post that I'd rather forget now. It was about Max and a husky he'd met. To this day I stand by my belief Max was unsure of him, other members who know huskies better than I do thought the husky was just trying to be friendly. He probably was, but Max was still hiding behind my legs. At the time I felt as though I was backed into a corner, no doubt from well-intentioned members who didn't mean their posts to come across in the way I took it at the time. I left after only 4 posts or something and didn't stick around long enough to read any Please Stay posts.  I was argumentative, something that probably came across in my first post as LinznMilly, but it's not who I generally am and I can no longer be bothered to get involved in disputes. I'd much rather sit back with the popcorn and read them :w00t:
> 
> ...


I think we all have things we wish we'd never said/done and could of just had a fresh start. at least you came clean but i think a "sorry" from your old account would of done the job  xx

Bexy xx


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Cranmer said:


> Do you think at some point you'll stop with the pathetic comments to my other half? Its really very boring.


Now thats red rag to a bull 

It was meant in jest, if you dont like it, or it breaks the rules, hit the report button. 



Cranmer said:


> Its not harmless banter when he is sending her seedy private messages and not giving up after she's told him she's not interested. Not everyone finds it funny - I, for example, don't.


Oh stop it, you will have Rona getting jealous that she did not get one :w00t:

Now I have just been back and read the conversation between MB and I. There is nothing seedy about it, just adult banter, I can even see MB thought it very funny 

Marley boy, if anything I have said has offended you, then I apologise. You dont come across a shrinking violet to me.


----------



## Roofs (Feb 2, 2012)

I've seen it on horse forums before, people pretending to own horses and then the real owner popping up wondering why they#ve been using their pictures.

Very odd indeed, anyway, meet my dog Brian:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Paganman said:


> Now thats red rag to a bull
> 
> It was meant in jest, if you dont like it, or it breaks the rules, hit the report button.
> 
> ...


I was confused at her liking your post as well 
anyway you bastard screw Rona's jealousy what about mine    :


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Roofs said:


> I've seen it on horse forums before, people pretending to own horses and then the real owner popping up wondering why they#ve been using their pictures.
> 
> Very odd indeed, anyway, meet my dog Brian:


awww he is adorable 

thats how naive some are here


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Haven't watched the Corrie I recorded last night yet... been too busy reading this thread
> 
> How utterly sad, and strange. Although I do get the impression with these kind of people that they're not being malicious as such, just a bit sad really with unfulfilled lives
> 
> I hate the thought that we'll all be a tad more suspicious about each other , although I can vouch for LexiLou2, Dogless and TDM... all their dogs are very real


Im an axe murderer tho 

and my 'dog' is my partner in an outfit..... we go on forums looking for 'vics'


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

this thread has reminded me of a little girl at the vets once - I was there with my Indy-Cat and this lass was there with her dad - dad had a pup on his knee - they went in pup had vaccs and as they came out the vet was talking to the lil lass - telling her how much imagination food her invisible labrador puppy needed

why she had need of imaginary lab puppy when they also had real lab puppy I will never know but I will never understand 6ish year ol kids


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

when i was about that age i used to say i was a dog, i even ate cat biscuits (i was a confused child) i walked around on my hands and knees constantly even when food shopping with my mum and at school. I barked and growled at people like i was a dog, no one even corrected me until i was about 8, i blame this as to why im so weird and messed up


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

tashax said:


> when i was about that age i used to say i was a dog, i even ate cat biscuits (i was a confused child) i walked around on my hands and knees constantly even when food shopping with my mum and at school. I barked and growled at people like i was a dog, no one even corrected me until i was about 8, i blame this as to why im so weird and messed up


Lol. When my son was little he told someone when he grew up he wanted to be a tractor, they said don't you mean a tractor driver? He was very adamant and said strongly NOO A TRACTOR! Strange boy


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

tashax said:


> when i was about that age i used to say i was a dog, i even ate cat biscuits (i was a confused child) i walked around on my hands and knees constantly even when food shopping with my mum and at school. I barked and growled at people like i was a dog, no one even corrected me until i was about 8, i blame this as to why im so weird and messed up


:lol: Well at least I'm not the only one who did this!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Lol. When my son was little he told someone when he grew up he wanted to be a tractor, they said don't you mean a tractor driver? He was very adamant and said strongly NOO A TRACTOR! Strange boy


aww not strange, different  i also remember there being a boy that i really liked and he used to tell me to go bite people and i actually did it :lol: anything for the love of my life


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tashax said:


> aww not strange, different  i also remember there being a boy that i really liked and he used to tell me to go bite people and i actually did it :lol: anything for the love of my life


and _im_ the weird one ?  :lol:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Mese said:


> and _im_ the weird one ?  :lol:


No your right i am very weird but i bask in my individuality :lol: i also convinced my brother he was a cat so i could chase him :lol: for about a month after everytime my mum said something to him he hissed at her :lol:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

when I was little I went through a stage of wanting to be a gun dog 

my Granddad even let me camp in an empty kennel for a few nights and I got to eat stew in a bowl and run around Scotland barking at people. I also ate Bonio Biscuits

was a fab week from what I remember - my family were always big on indulging 'imagination' - Dad and Granddad even 'walked' me with a lead clipped to my t-shirt :lol:

it must have lasted...3 days? but thanks to the twists of memory it was the whooooooooole summer! 

last month my nephew was a 'Bridge Troll' and lived in the cuboard under the stairs and jumped out 'eating' peoplee that used the stairs


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I love kids imaginations, there are some amazing worlds in those heads  i have to say i didnt go as far as sleeping outside though i did sleep on a rug on my bedroom floor :lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeez, we really are all crazy lol


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

yes we are and not even my RL friends know about the pretending to be a dog so hush hush on that ok?? :lol:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

to be fair his kennels were double walled, insulated with a raised bed - and I had an inflatable mattress and sleeping bag in there and he put the heat lamp on even though it was summer

I do remember being really upset (nearly temper tantrum lol) that I couldn't sleep in the other kennel with the dogs


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> anyway you bastard screw Rona's jealousy what about mine    :


You scared me off when you said you wanted to "smash my back door in" :blush:


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Paganman said:


> You scared me off when you said you wanted to "smash my back door in" :blush:


WHAT THE.......... :w00t:

Heh


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Paganman said:


> You scared me off when you said you wanted to "smash my back door in" :blush:


Well this i am interested in, please do go on


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Paganman said:


> You scared me off when you said you wanted to "smash my back door in" :blush:


hahaha aw dont be a sissy, if its good for my ass its good for yours :hand:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The one thing I don't like about all this is the suspicion it brings.I think it would be better for the mods to tell us what really happened ,so that we all know the truth. I think not telling us is a bit disrespectful, it's us that have been conned by these people. Just a few lines saying so and so has been banned because---
would surely stop all the gossip and speculation.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I only just found this and have scrolled through the lot - amazing and interesting stuff.
A couple of times someone has hinted that they dont believe what I say - which I have ignored with the contempt it deserves. I never lie but I have had a longer life than many of you on here and have owned numerous dogs and had a huge change of life style half way through so I can post what could appear contradicting posts to anyone that does not know me - but I can assure you I NEVER make things up.

I still have a tendency to believe everything even though I have been severely burned once and minorly a few times. It has changed me though and made me more cynical which I find rather sad.

You have to be very careful - my major burning was over several years and I spoke on the phone and visited in person a few times as well as daily internet conversations. I did suspect slightly but I would try to trip her up and it never worked so I had to accept that it was true as surely no one could invent multiple major stories including intricate details about made up people and never make a mistake. But she could - the whole lot was invented apart from the things of interest that had got us together in the first place.

But then again many years ago there was a young girl on a forum and she was so obviously making up her life and was ill and dying etc. She was openly disbelieved - then it turned out to be true and she died of the illness.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I only just found this and have scrolled through the lot - amazing and interesting stuff.
> A couple of times someone has hinted that they dont believe what I say - which I have ignored with the contempt it deserves. I never lie but I have had a longer life than many of you on here and have owned numerous dogs and had a huge change of life style half way through so I can post what could appear contradicting posts to anyone that does not know me - but I can assure you I NEVER make things up.
> 
> I still have a tendency to believe everything even though I have been severely burned once and minorly a few times. It has changed me though and made me more cynical which I find rather sad.
> ...


I have never thought of anything you have said in as a lie, i know we have had a difference of opinions but i secretly look forward to you posts as you have amazing insight to some things and like you said you have alot of experiance and most of the time  your posts are really helpful


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I only just found this and have scrolled through the lot - amazing and interesting stuff.
> A couple of times someone has hinted that they dont believe what I say - which I have ignored with the contempt it deserves. I never lie but I have had a longer life than many of you on here and have owned numerous dogs and had a huge change of life style half way through so I can post what could appear contradicting posts to anyone that does not know me - but I can assure you I NEVER make things up.
> 
> I still have a tendency to believe everything even though I have been severely burned once and minorly a few times. It has changed me though and made me more cynical which I find rather sad.
> ...


Thats also why it angers me when liars are slithering on forums, genuine members go under the radar or are accused cos of the lack of faith in humanity thanks to other peoples fibs, I wish I had the nature to be more gentler when I see it but I dont, Ive been conned many times in my life and can pick a bullshitter a mile away and I am sick of been jumped on by others for it, and hey lookie at this thread now :w00t: 
I prefer to not believe a thing first and avoid been emotionally manipulated I wait till trust is built so yeah sadly a lot are ignored cos of that when they may sincerely need a shoulder or cash. I have though given money to a member here, she was genuine imo I was careful and no regrets, but like **** will I watch someone get conned and not say anything.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

tashax said:


> I have never thought of anything you have said in as a lie, i know we have had a difference of opinions but i secretly look forward to you posts as you have amazing insight to some things and like you said you have alot of experiance and most of the time  your posts are really helpful


ooh thank you. that is a lovely thing to say.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Just thought i would let you know that even if you dont always feel you and your post are appreciated  along with alot of other members


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tashax said:


> when i was about that age i used to say i was a dog, i even ate cat biscuits (i was a confused child) i walked around on my hands and knees constantly even when food shopping with my mum and at school. I barked and growled at people like i was a dog, no one even corrected me until i was about 8, i blame this as to why im so weird and messed up


Glad I'm not the only one who did this, I also went through a stage of being a cat & would only eat tuna
Glad my children haven't been quite so challenging!



Waterlily said:


> Thats also why it angers me when liars are slithering on forums, genuine members go under the radar or are accused cos of the lack of faith in humanity thanks to other peoples fibs, I wish I had the nature to be more gentler when I see it but I dont, Ive been conned many times in my life and can pick a bullshitter a mile away and I am sick of been jumped on by others for it, and hey lookie at this thread now :w00t:
> I prefer to not believe a thing first and avoid been emotionally manipulated I wait till trust is built so yeah sadly a lot are ignored cos of that when they may sincerely need a shoulder or cash. I have though given money to a member here, she was genuine imo I was careful and no regrets, but like **** will I watch someone get conned and not say anything.


On a kindly day I can be sympathetic to people but after some of the squit over money on here I would never consider handing over cash on trust for any pity posts no matter how much I may like the person asking. I give to charities & will occasionally sponsor someone a little bit of money but that's enough for me. It makes me angry that some people will take advantage of the good & charitable nature of others.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> On a kindly day I can be sympathetic to people but after some of the squit over money on here I would never consider handing over cash on trust for any pity posts no matter how much I may like the person asking. I give to charities & will occasionally sponsor someone a little bit of money but that's enough for me. It makes me angry that some people will take advantage of the good & charitable nature of others.


This person didnt want it I insisted  it was her daughter not her that was in need  I dont talk to her much but she has been a long standing member and never posted for sypmathy it was in anger :smile:


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

It's actually all just very sad.

Reminds me of a lad that I used to go to school with, he would lie about or exagerate everything to get attention and I guess more friends because he was insecure. In the end he was found out and nobody wanted anything to do with him, sad thing is if he hadn't of been such a liar, he would have been a nice lad and probably would have had plenty of friends; instead he lost as did everyone that had trusted him.

I think for someone to create a new persona in real life or online they must have some issues, serious self-esteem problems at least otherwise it makes no sense to me.

Thankfully I've never come across a good liar like it sounds like some of you have and been conned, that must be awful. It's scary to think there are people like that out there.


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> hahaha aw dont be a sissy, if its good for my ass its good for yours :hand:


Oh my dear God...... don't tell me you've done this too?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Iluvmypets said:


> Oh my dear God...... don't tell me you've done this too?


An ex used this quote to try 'it' with me *cough* 'When the river runs red, use the dirt track instead' safe to say it did not work


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Sprays screen with disinfectant..........................


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Iluvmypets said:


> Sprays screen with disinfectant..........................


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Iluvmypets said:


> Oh my dear God...... don't tell me you've done this too?


Only once :blush:


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Only once :blush:


Jeeze... yer gotta stop trying things woman....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Iluvmypets said:


> Jeeze... yer gotta stop trying things woman....


And never have the experience of failure  no I like to learn


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

to bring things away from the Carry On films humour... 

here's my online Gaming persona - Bellona of Karayan

She has her Plains Lynx (game breed obviously ) Meesha by her side

Bellona is from a proud warrior race and is at one with nature, able to control both nature and the elements to defeat her enemies - she favours fire, fire arrows and traps as well as her faithful companion










randomly I named my tabby cat Misha (the one we lost in the fire) after *this* Meesha

:lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

can i ask springerhusky who admitted to making things up or anyone who has but has accepted it why they did and what they made up in the first place.

the person yesterday made up mundane things and claimed they had a dog but the pic wasnt theirs so i was just wondering what you said and why?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> *can i ask springerhusky who admitted to making things up* or anyone who has but has accepted it why they did and what they made up in the first place.
> 
> the person yesterday made up mundane things and claimed they had a dog but the pic wasnt theirs so i was just wondering what you said and why?


Did I miss a post  ... quoting them is easier


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Geez I have to much reality to take the time to make something up....kinda mind boggling isn't it...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> It's attention seeking more than anything and sometimes bordem.
> 
> Other times it's to hide things.
> 
> I've done it, i'm no proud and admitted my mistakes and there's another member here who too has done the same and is still here they apologized just the same and we've moved on from it, realizing actually you get more attention not lying.





emmaviolet said:


> can i ask springerhusky who admitted to making things up or anyone who has but has accepted it why they did and what they made up in the first place.
> 
> the person yesterday made up mundane things and claimed they had a dog but the pic wasnt theirs so i was just wondering what you said and why?


nvm found it :blush: 
I have to ask as well Springer is it here you lied or elsewhere ? and its great you both said sorry ( so you should) but never expect a word said again to be believed  LOL


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Did I miss a post  ... quoting them is easier


I was thinking the same thing???


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I would say all power to anyone who owns up to fibbing must take alot of guts.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> I was thinking the same thing???


I wont lie (pun unintended) after reading about yet another member thats lied here Im wondering who the **** hasnt  Not good at all been surrounded by them and not even knowing they admitted it, there should be a sticky in general for the liars to confess in so we know if we have been conned before or not :


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Well I would say all power to anyone who owns up to fibbing must take alot of guts.


yes it does and I remember forgiving that other one  but its never going to be easy to take what they say as fact again is it


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I wont lie (pun unintended) after reading about yet another member thats lied here Im wondering who the **** hasnt  Not good at all been surrounded by them and not even knowing they admitted it, there should be a sticky in general for the liars to confess in so we know if we have been conned before or not :


Blimey a confession corner I'd be in there munching my popcorn:w00t:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Did I miss a post  ... quoting them is easier


sorry!

i read it last night and then thought about it and wondered what they lied about and also who else had lied, but i couldnt be bothered to find the post!!!!

thanks for doing it yourself though!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is there any reason why we can't be told when we've been lied to or conned by someone on here. I don't mean every little detail, but just what they've done? I think we should be told if it's been proved
I can think of two people who weren't honest. I was really upset when I found out much later, and then it was only by reading in between the lines, and I'm still not sure what the real story was. But that was ages ago, so it doesn't really matter now.
Can a mod please explain why we're not told when these people are exposed. I mean we are the life blood of this forum, we are what keeps it going and it doesn't seem fair to me to have this sort of thing hidden, when ultimately it affects us all to one degree or another.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Is there any reason why we can't be told when we've been lied to or conned by someone on here. I don't mean every little detail, but just what they've done? I think we should be told if it's been proved
> I can think of two people who weren't honest. I was really upset when I found out much later, and then it was only by reading in between the lines, and I'm still not sure what the real story was. But that was ages ago, so it doesn't really matter now.
> Can a mod please explain why we're not told when these people are exposed. I mean we are the life blood of this forum, we are what keeps it going and it doesn't seem fair to me to have this sort of thing hidden, when ultimately it affects us all to one degree or another.


Completely agree!
I know some people will be keen to protect the feelings of the fabricators, but I will always come down on the side of the fabricatees (if there's such a word......)


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Is there any reason why we can't be told when we've been lied to or conned by someone on here. I don't mean every little detail, but just what they've done? I think we should be told if it's been proved
> I can think of two people who weren't honest. I was really upset when I found out much later, and then it was only by reading in between the lines, and I'm still not sure what the real story was. But that was ages ago, so it doesn't really matter now.
> Can a mod please explain why we're not told when these people are exposed. I mean we are the life blood of this forum, we are what keeps it going and it doesn't seem fair to me to have this sort of thing hidden, when ultimately it affects us all to one degree or another.


Usually the member is banned or has account closed and we DO NOT discuss banned members as is written in the rules...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, but that doesn't make sense to me coz it just leaves the door open for speculation and innuendo. It would be better for the person to have things explained properly than for all sorts of things to be thrown around.
I know you have rules and they are there for a reason, but I feel very strongly that this particular rule should be ammended for the good of everyone.
All it needs is 1 post from a mod saying, so and so has been banned because----. Then lock the post.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I'm sorry, but that doesn't make sense to me coz it just leaves the door open for speculation and innuendo. It would be better for the person to have things explained properly than for all sorts of things to be thrown around.
> I know you have rules and they are there for a reason, but I feel very strongly that this particular rule should be ammended for the good of everyone.
> All it needs is 1 post from a mod saying, so and so has been banned because----. Then lock the post.


I know the mods have a hard & thankless job & there could be a good reason for this rule, but it does encourage rumour & speculation


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> Usually the member is banned or has account closed and we DO NOT discuss banned members as is written in the rules...


Is that cos of the threat of legal action ? I think even if we cant discuss them a thread ( sticky) should be closed to us posting but a mod informing us of the members username and the lie, so members can know and if they are still in contact with them to be aware to be careful.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> *Is that cos of the threat of legal action *? I think even if we cant discuss them a thread ( sticky) should be closed to us posting but a mod informing us of the members username and the lie, so members can know and if they are still in contact with them to be aware to be careful.


I was thinking the same, as the banned member could potentially file a writ for slander.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You made a great point there Waterlily.There could be members still in touch with these people who have't a clue whats happened and they could still be giving them tea and sympathy and even money.
Surely the forum has a duty to protect its members against people like that.

As for the legal aspect I'm pretty sure if someone has been lying, they won't invoke the law to stop them from being exposed.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> I was thinking the same, as the banned member could potentially file a writ for slander.


The forum should be able to counter sue for fraud imo


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well that would be hard cause then where would we draw the line. Sometimes there is not 100% proof, and in some cases such as school holidays we aren't sure if they are of age or not and we are not allowed to discuss underage kids for various legal reasons. I will put your question forward in to the Mod corner and see what happens...Jill


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> Well that would be hard cause then where would we draw the line. Sometimes there is not 100% proof, and in some cases such as school holidays we aren't sure if they are of age or not and we are not allowed to discuss underage kids for various legal reasons. I will put your question forward in to the Mod corner and see what happens...Jill


At least the ones that have confessed or been outed without doubt maybe ?  The rest can just be continued to have their posts stalked by some of us members  ? As for the kids a username is all thats needed lol no discussion


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What about those that have accounts deleted and return under a new name?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> What about those that have accounts deleted and return under a new name?


If they havent conned anyone its their right to start again, its a forum so not everyone wants to get known just want to post, I do think its creepy though to befriend people knowing you know them and they dont know you.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> I feel the need to come clean now and throw myself at the mercy of you all
> 
> I originally joined the site under the username TetraLinz but at the time it probably wasn't the wisest thing to do. I was suffering from low self confidence and had just had the year from hell, something I've never disclosed because it's not relevant and the Pity Me gene is one I just do not possess. I posted 1 post that I'd rather forget now. It was about Max and a husky he'd met. To this day I stand by my belief Max was unsure of him, other members who know huskies better than I do thought the husky was just trying to be friendly. He probably was, but Max was still hiding behind my legs. At the time I felt as though I was backed into a corner, no doubt from well-intentioned members who didn't mean their posts to come across in the way I took it at the time. I left after only 4 posts or something and didn't stick around long enough to read any Please Stay posts.  I was argumentative, something that probably came across in my first post as LinznMilly, but it's not who I generally am and I can no longer be bothered to get involved in disputes. I'd much rather sit back with the popcorn and read them :w00t:
> 
> ...


I think I vaguely remember that one actually. I had probably only just joined myself. I wouldn't worry about it, there are a lot of new members who think one breed or the other is dangerous, then spend some time learning on here and change their opinions.

I also made an idiot of myself when I first joined - I thought Caesar Millan was wonderful:nono: How daft did I sound?



Nonnie said:


> I'm sure half of the "omg poor Fluffy was savaged" threads are either wildly exaggerated; IE another dog just looked at them funny and it suddenly becomes an attack, with a detailed story of a struggle for survival; or just entirely made up for attention and sympathy.


I could neve rmake up a story about my dogs being hurt, it would upset me too much. On the rare occasions I have reported altercations among my dogs it has always been for real.

When I think about it, I told all about Joshua's early arthritis, all about his set backs and his little fears. Every time he started limping again I came here for support and when I lost him, everyone was so supportive. I could have made him up, couldn't I? Perhaps I never had a newfie called Joshua.

Good thing we had that meet up for Koda's birthday last year so people actually met him.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

There's been a few while i've been here, someone who admitted making up a false life which i just found a bit sad that they didn't feel like they could just be themselves and another which rehomed a pound dog via here and someone discovered they intended to breed it which i felt was more devious. Its a good thing some folk are more observant than me to trip some of these liars up 

On another forum a member took in a dog being rehomed on forum and later it was discovered her dogs were removed due to conditions. I think they must had some mental issue as why take on another to be the hero, when you know your not able to care for dogs you have. At least the rehomed dog was then placed by a rescue, but it did highlight how we build relationships on forums and can then trust people more than we should.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> What about those that have accounts deleted and return under a new name?


Its usually obvious who they are by their posts, and in the long run they look idiots by trying to pretend they are noobies, its different if they leave and come back saying who they are etc.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I also made an idiot of myself when I first joined - I thought Caesar Millan was wonderful:nono: How daft did I sound?


Isn't he??


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

we are all human beings under the skin and like the snow flake are all different thank god, the internet is like the motorway a good thing and a good idea spooled by its users P/S accept us for what we are


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> Its usually obvious who they are by their posts, and in the long run they look idiots by trying to pretend they are noobies, its different if they leave and come back saying who they are etc.


It's obvious to us but to someone who comes here only to read one persons posts it's not so obvious and once they see that the persons account has been deleted they usually don't come back


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I also made an idiot of myself when I first joined - I thought Caesar Millan was wonderful:nono: How daft did I sound?


At 21 an illegal immigrant to the USA and by the time he was 35 awarded a Special Commendation by the US Humane Society, has a successful TV career, travels the world promoting his business, has had three best sellers measured by the New York Times, has a history of charitable work and has worked with Yale University on a dog awareness training for children.

I think it is fair to say that this man is successful by any normal measure.

Does not seem daft to think he is wonderful.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

diablo said:


> i had a litter of these last year , all doing amazing in their new homes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG i laughed to the point where my husband worried about me - though hysteria had finally hit!! lmfao



McKenzie said:


> Well I've just read this whole thread and I feel I should come clean.  All the photos I've ever posted of Kenzie are from google images. I was too ashamed to show you the real Kenzie.....


likewise with this one too - if i ever feel down i will think of your beautiful babies....lol


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the photos, bit concerned about the second one.. if its a cat x pirahna does it need a large fish tank?


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I would be devastated if I couldn't have a dog and most likely wouldn't go on a forum because it would make me feel depressed to not be able to share all the lovely things other forumites are sharing. I suppose it's a bit like women who can't have babies, sometimes just pretending can make it all seem more real.
> 
> I don't know, I find many many people strange but I also can't help have some kind of empathy for people who feel the need to lie because ultimately I feel they must be very sad and unable to feel accepted any other way!


I considered deleting my account due to not having a dog now. I find it is quite depressing not to be able to share everything. I think someone must be pretty desperate to invent an imaginary dog to join a forum.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Why bother coming on to a pet forum and lie about yourself and your life because its about animals on here not people and there lives, if you wana be a freak and make up an imagenary life why not go on a people forum?? its a very wird thing to do and very pointless and how the hell can they give advice and stuff if theyve never even owned a pet  there are some very strange people about


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

My dogs are real...I don't think anyone could make them up.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I sometimes wish i WAS making my two up!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Ooo I just had a thought, if Kenzie is imaginary that would mean the poo she rolls in is imaginary too, right??? I bet imaginary poo doesn't smell nearly as bad as real poo!!!

*Tootles off to secretly re-home Kenzie and continue posting on the forum with the new and improved imaginary Kenzie*


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> *Tootles off to secretly re-home Kenzie and continue posting on the forum with the new and improved imaginary Kenzie*


Excellent plan. How nice, imaginary mud and fur on the carpet, imaginary vet bills, imaginary walks in the dark on wet cold mornings... ahhh, bliss


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Barkie said:


> I considered deleting my account due to not having a dog now. I find it is quite depressing not to be able to share everything. I think someone must be pretty desperate to invent an imaginary dog to join a forum.


I don't see why you might think like that, or indeed why anyone that does not have dogs be exuded from this or any other forum should they wish to maintain contact, gain ideas and experience from others as well as share their ideas, opinions and experiences.

Those that need to supplement their world with imaginary dogs (cars, children or whatever) have found the internet and it's anonymity to be a useful tool to maintain, explore and develop their fantasy through forums like this. If it helps them cope I can't see any harm really. Being outed must be traumatic for them, so although part of me finds this whole business very funny - another part does feel sorry for them for their broken dream. **

Just from reading up about this situation it seems the need for attention and sympathy is not being satisfied unless the plot they create has some drama in it, once they start the story must grow.

This whole things feels like "we" have told a child that they imaginary friend or Father Christmas is not real. 

** (Bet that surprises my anti-followers.)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> It's obvious to us but to someone who comes here only to read one persons posts it's not so obvious and once they see that the persons account has been deleted they usually don't come back


Not sure I follow  But if you mean someone leaving cos there undies are twisted over someone else been deleted then its no great loss to the forum if they leave lol.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Its cos of losers like that I dont trust any newbies here and thats sad


But you were a new member once.... Good job not everyone judges the new peeps


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

vickieb said:


> But you were a new member once.... Good job not everyone judges the new peeps


TBH some people on here have been burnt, so I honestly don't blame them for being suspicious


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

vickieb said:


> But you were a new member once.... Good job not everyone judges the new peeps


: you think I would have expected peeps to have trusted me on first sight do you ? And after all that has been exposed not just in this thread but members not even mentioned that have conned or tried to fool others, your one of the naive ones I mentioned :w00t:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> TBH some people on here have been burnt, so I honestly don't blame them for being suspicious


Seems VickiB wants to twist words from been careful and not trusting to been judgemental


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I Wouldn't say i don't trust newbies....just the ones who dive right in with out doing an intro..make me a little apprehensive and think they have a different motive for being here...


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Seems VickiB wants to twist words from been careful and not trusting to been judgemental


No actually,not trying to start anything hence the 

I was just saying we were all new once, and your right, I am VERY naive. I even said that myself  didn't think for a second people made stuff up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Mese said:


> why would someone go to the bother of pretending to have a dog , post a fake pic and even make up scenarios about what happened to said dog , ive seen it a couple of times on different forums


Man, its hard enough having a real dog, it would be near impossible making up a whole life about an imaginary one!!

Arrrrggghhhhh!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Awwwwwww So I've been found out :cryin: Now you know I'm really Victoria Beckman I'm going to have a Big Sob on Davids shoulder :cryin:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Seriously I've no idea why people do this..Maybe they are lonely and have no one to talk to in real life and try to fit in with people who Do have Dogs etc.

It's a difficult question to answer if you don't know anything about the person or their circumstances.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I really wish I was doing an imaginary degree right now, because an imaginary assignment would cause me infinitely less stress than this real one sitting here on my screen consisting of a grand total of 22 real words with only another 1,478 (currently imaginary) to go:mad2:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

today im wishing mine were imaginary


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Slamdoor said:


> Man, its hard enough having a real dog, it would be near impossible making up a whole life about an imaginary one!!
> 
> Arrrrggghhhhh!


It would be hell of alot easier to have an imaginary one


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> It would be hell of alot easier to have an imaginary one


Only if you're a fantastic liar and can remember every single tale you told about it lol


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Only if you're a fantastic liar and can remember every single tale you told about it lol


Yes Thats True.....oh, I can remember every naughty Deed mine have done


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I think we should have an imaginary pet photo contest for our imaginary dogs

heres my entry , my new imaginary dog playing on the field with his imaginary frisbee


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am the naive one..been taken by some pro liars...I do not send FR any more..even to people who then i think prooved genuine..one can lie only so much...
I tmust be desperately lonely if you create virtual life...and imaginary pets...
but no sympathy for those who create imaginary person, pose as someone else trying to gain your trust and get your fb etc...
I find it scary....malignant..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> I think we should have an imaginary pet photo contest for our imaginary dogs
> 
> heres my entry , my new imaginary dog playing on the field with his imaginary frisbee


You are an irresponsible owner, can't you see the massive pile of poop he's left in the bottom right hand corner:nono:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> You are an irresponsible owner, can't you see the massive pile of poop he's left in the bottom right hand corner:nono:


Give us a chance , its not easy holding an imaginary longline and a camera , and then try to pick up imaginary poop

(its official .. im insane , I looked to see if there really was any poop in the pic , roflmao)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> I am the naive one..been taken by some pro liars...I do not send FR any more..even to people who then i think prooved genuine..one can lie only so much...
> I tmust be desperately lonely if you create virtual life...and imaginary pets...
> but no sympathy for those who create imaginary person, pose as someone else trying to gain your trust and get your fb etc...
> I find it scary....malignant..


I know who you mean (one anyway) and you were not naive, you were conned so were we all. And at least now you're careful which is how it should be me too I used to believe every stupid story until I got caned emotionally on here as well. Hopefully some eyes are opened towards pf been not so flowery afterall, sinister peeps crawl around these forums.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I lied about having 2 GSDs & a mutt, here's my _real_ dog, he's a good boy but he's a bit naughty, only yesterday I found him in my nan's bed wearing her nightie & he won't tell me where he's hidden her


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ... sinister peeps crawl around these forums.


Speak for yourself WL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Speak for yourself WL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Waterlily said:


> I know who you mean (one anyway) and you were not naive, you were conned so were we all. And at least now you're careful which is how it should be me too I used to believe every stupid story until I got caned emotionally on here as well. Hopefully some eyes are opened towards pf been not so flowery afterall, sinister peeps crawl around these forums.


I'm not crawling, I am standing up just not very tall 

on that note I am whisking myself away to go ex all the doglets xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tashi said:


> on that note I am whisking myself away for a romantic date..... * sex * with the doglets xxx


 kinky stuff tash :hand:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

at least you WL is the genuine creep! and notorious thread derailer...

actually there was a time withh so many trolls and strange going ons that I switched off for a while...
They seem to swarm out of woodwork now and then...

(I wanted to send FR to moggybaby but is she really that cat in headphones?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> and notorious thread derailer...


who me


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm real, i Would be quite upset if anyone thought i wasn't


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I'm real, i Would be quite upset if anyone thought i wasn't


Yes,,,you are !! That story then you were trying to safe one measly poo from crashing waves and then slipped and squashed your only sprog..that could not have been possible to make up!!!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I was going to make a new thread, but seeing as this one has so many people on it I will ask here.

My friend Faye Kperson has a sick pet and she can not afford to get it to her vets in the West Indies (the vet specialises in the condition her pet flea suffers from, hence the distance).

So she is asking if everyone here can donate just £1 each to cover the cost of getting there.

This is totally real, she will even send you photos of her in the West Indies to prove it. Her pet flea will also be in the photo, but you may have to look really really hard.

Please please please donate, we need to safe this flea's life.

Donations can be done via Paypal [email protected]


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

So many people feeling the need to defend themselves.

Guilty conscience?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> I was going to make a new thread, but seeing as this one has so many people on it I will ask here.
> 
> My friend Faye Kperson has a sick pet and she can not afford to get it to her vets in the West Indies (the vet specialises in the condition her pet flea suffers from, hence the distance).
> 
> ...


I'll pm you my credit card asap, I hate to see a pet in need, and well you've made me feel sad and sorry for it with your post, and not to forget the guilt trip and its an animal in need so it must be real.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Seriously I've no idea why people do this..Maybe they are lonely and have no one to talk to in real life and try to fit in with people who Do have Dogs etc.


These are some of the sites that I've read through after the person here was uncovered the other day.

Q&A: Munchausen by internet (Wired UK)

Münchausen by Internet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Victim playing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why do people fake it online?

A Strange Case of Munchausen by Internet

It's all there, the back history, the growing story-line the supporting pictures.

I wonder if the person is lacking in confidence and lives through the dog that they can not have.

*Finally:* When I discovered there is indeed an on-line forum for people seeking support for their Münchhausen's I spilled my coffee speculating how such a group copes?

Do they have problems with people pretending to have Münchhausen and inventing cases where......... [divide by zero !!]


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> *Finally:* When I discovered there is indeed an on-line forum for people seeking support for their Münchhausen's I spilled my coffee speculating how such a group copes?
> 
> Do they have problems with people pretending to have Münchhausen and inventing cases where......... [divide by zero !!]


Lmfao I nearly weed


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> So many people feeling the need to defend themselves.
> 
> Guilty conscience?


Me?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Me?


:lol:

I love have the paranoia sets in when threads like this happen.

I should have put consciences btw. Im not aiming my comment at anyone in particular, just generally.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> I'll pm you my credit card asap, I hate to see a pet in need, and well you've made me feel sad and sorry for it with your post, and not to forget the guilt trip and its an animal in need so it must be real.


I felt the same that's why I donated £20. £20 is not alot really towards saving an animals life. What's £20 Australian Dollars? Not a lot when you consider what it is going towards. I am of course not trying to make you send more, but imagine the guilt you would feel if she was left just short.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> So many people feeling the need to defend themselves.
> 
> Guilty conscience?


I am a figment of my own imagination so don't feel guilt


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Before I run out to 'ex' the next lot can I remind you that there should be NO reference made to any persons whether fake or otherwise, this is just a general discussion and no mention of any names or incidents should occur


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tashi said:


> Before I run out to 'ex' the next lot can I remind you that there should be NO reference made to any persons whether fake or otherwise, this is just a general discussion and no mention of any names or incidents should occur


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> I felt the same that's why I donated £20. £20 is not alot really towards saving an animals life. What's £20 Australian Dollars? Not a lot when you consider what it is going towards. I am of course not trying to make you send more, but imagine the guilt you would feel if she was left just short.


Thats 30 dollars australian so its only my own pets food for the fortnight, I will feel terrible if another animal dies just so mine can eat :nonod: And shame on you for only giving 20, surely you can quit the ****, booze and luxerys for this flea and give more.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lmfao I nearly weed


Good thing you've got the backup of those special pants hey?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Thats 30 dollars australian so its only my own pets food for the fortnight, I will feel terrible if another animal dies just so mine can eat :nonod: And shame on you for only giving 20, surely you can quit the ****, booze and luxerys for this flea and give more.


I was thinking of giving her Joey as a gift to replace her dying flea. But she had a great idea, she suggested selling him and sending her the money. Will be easier to send the money than a dog, she is such a great ideas kind of person.

Not going to tell her, but her suggestion of selling Joey made me think what else can I sell. So as a surprise I am selling my house and going to give her every penny.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> I was thinking of giving her Joey as a gift to replace her dying flea. But she had a great idea, she suggested selling him and sending her the money. Will be easier to send the money than a dog, she is such a great ideas kind of person.
> 
> Not going to tell her, but her suggestion of selling Joey made me think what else can I sell. So as a surprise I am selling my house and going to give her every penny.


ahahaha ok I admit I am to busy laughing to reply with wit atm  :lol: :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I have to ask as well Springer is it here you lied or elsewhere ? and its great you both said sorry ( so you should) but never expect a word said again to be believed  LOL


i still am wondering tbh what the lie was and who else was lying too!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> i still am wondering tbh what the lie was and who else was lying too!


Surely if it was all done and dusted a long, long time ago and SH apologised and regained everyones' trust in her she should be allowed to forget it now. Clean slate.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> i still am wondering tbh what the lie was and who else was lying too!


I dont think it matters what happened in the past , obviously they learned from their mistake , moved on and became a productive member of the forum 
Thats whats important :thumbup:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

sorry, just curious thats all!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> i still am wondering tbh what the lie was and who else was lying too!


Stop being nosey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> sorry, just curious thats all!


I'm sure lots of people are (I don't know what it was BTW and don't want to) but it would change everyones' perceptions of SH wouldn't it if it was brought up again and subject her to the same judgements that she was no doubt subjected to the first time around. I am sure we have all done things that we are less than proud of that we would rather not be reminded of.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> i still am wondering tbh what the lie was and who else was lying too!


I agree with the above to posters.

In relation to 'lies' I believe that the members have apologised and moved on - building up trust / reputation on the site then why dig up old muck?

I dont like the idea of the forum being a place where a member has to be worrying about threads / apologies they made in the past. They would be walking on eggshells the rest of their life!

Hasnt change my opinion of SH as a knowledgable loyal PF member


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I'm sure lots of people are (I don't know what it was BTW and don't want to) but it would change everyones' perceptions of SH wouldn't it if it was brought up again and subject her to the same judgements that she was no doubt subjected to the first time around. I am sure we have all done things that we are less than proud of that we would rather not be reminded of.


Fair point


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Stop being nosey :lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah i am rather!!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

In primary school there was a kid in my class who claimed he was a wizard who could magic £20 notes out of his special black book- of course he was nicking it from his parents and we had to have a special assembly so that the cash could be returned LOL. 

In secondary school I remember there was a girl who invented a pregnancy - abortion and then changed direction and claimed she had given birth to twins. It was all a crock of **** which she did eventually admit. 

I'm sure it is pathological in some way but to be honest I am disinclined to forgive lies when they cross the line from innocuous fantasy- to twisted and reprehensibly exploitative, a few of which have been the case on here over the years.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> In primary school there was a kid in my class who claimed he was a wizard who could magic £20 notes out of his special black book- of course he was nicking it from his parents and we had to have a special assembly so that the cash could be returned LOL.
> 
> In secondary school I remember there was a girl who invented a pregnancy - abortion and then changed direction and claimed she had given birth to twins. It was all a crock of **** which she did eventually admit.
> 
> I'm sure it is pathological in some way but to be honest I am disinclined to forgive lies *when they cross the line from innocuous fantasy- to twisted and reprehensibly exploitative, a few of which have been the case on here over the years.*


That is true; harmless fantasy is very much forgivable in my eyes and sometimes understandable - exploiting people is a whole different matter.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been away on holiday and come back to this 

I do think it is weird somebody has to make something up to make themsleves interesting but I really don't have a clue about what is going on. Tbh I have enough going on in my own life to be overly concerned with other people who I will probably never meet.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

just wanted to make clear i didnt want to tarnish springerhuskys rep i was just curious as she brought it up i would presume she was comfortable in talking about it as well after such a time and meant no damage to her rep at all!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I could understand why some people may not tell the truth, eg accidental litter syndrome type porkies but totally making up stuff about pets, incidents & accidents is down right weird


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

This reminds me of a girl I went to school with who came in one day and told us all a lad had forced himself on her and she was worried she might be pregnant etc, we were 16/17. She told us you had to pay for an abortion but she couldn't tell her parents and she couldn't afford it herself, so we all brought her £20 (there was about 10 of us so £200)...we all believed her story until she completely messed it up by saying she had been for the abortion and they had done it through her KNEE!!!! Showed us a wound on her knee and everything!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> This reminds me of a girl I went to school with who came in one day and told us all a lad had forced himself on her and she was worried she might be pregnant etc, we were 16/17. She told us you had to pay for an abortion but she couldn't tell her parents and she couldn't afford it herself, so we all brought her £20 (there was about 10 of us so £200)...we all believed her story until she completely messed it up by saying she had been for the abortion and they had done it through her KNEE!!!! Showed us a wound on her knee and everything!!


How can anyone make all that up without even knowing the facts of life? Bizarre.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I do think she had 'issues' told us all she was adopted....she wasn't.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> This reminds me of a girl I went to school with who came in one day and told us all a lad had forced himself on her and she was worried she might be pregnant etc, we were 16/17. She told us you had to pay for an abortion but she couldn't tell her parents and she couldn't afford it herself, so we all brought her £20 (there was about 10 of us so £200)...we all believed her story until she completely messed it up by saying she had been for the abortion and they had done it through her KNEE!!!! Showed us a wound on her knee and everything!!


i`m sorry but this has made me laugh out loud  i just couldn`t help it kudos for you helping her though , hope you all asked for your money back! makes you wonder how she thought a pretend baby got there in the first place


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

diablo said:


> i`m sorry but this has made me laugh out loud  i just couldn`t help it kudos for you helping her though , hope you all asked for your money back! makes you wonder *how she thought a pretend baby got there in the first place*


she kneed the lad in the balls obviously lmao x


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

catlover0581 said:


> she kneed the lad in the balls obviously lmao x


hell if i`d know that , i wouldn`t have bothered with men


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

The most disturbing one I know of was a guy who had been on a forum I go on for about two years, add I thought I knew him. Then suddenly he started telling us his wife was ill. We were devastated for him - but then her illness became more and more bizarre, things that simply could not have happened. I have no idea why he changed. Or if he ever was the guy we thought he was..... very strange.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't really understand why people lie so much, some I feel for as many have psychological problems and they can't seem to help themselves, the ones who cause trouble have no life.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu said:


> I don't really understand why people lie so much, some I feel for as many have psychological problems and they can't seem to help themselves, the ones who cause trouble have no life.


I think some people do it to make themselves look more important than they are, like the types who give themselves double barrelled names! They come to forums claiming to be all sorts of things, and everybody believes them until they slip up and come across the genuine article.

I suppose it is quite sad that people feel they are so worthless that they have to make up a whole life to look more important, but I have no sympathy with them just the same.


----------

